# Club Tortimer Pet Peeves



## Eve (Jul 7, 2015)

Do you have any? I have quite a few:

1. You say hi, and they leave immediently after
2. They don't talk to you at all
3. They over-use emotions
4. They start asking personal, irl questions
5. THEY BEG FOR MONEY!

Number 5 is my least favorite pet peeve. How about yours?


----------



## kuseiro (Jul 7, 2015)

I haven't club tortimer'ed in a year but I remember there was a method of making it impossible for you to leave (or something like that). Had something to do with the tours I think... that was terribly annoying.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 7, 2015)

when people destroy the island then leave :,)


----------



## duckvely (Jul 7, 2015)

Mine are:
?Bell beggars
?People who start a tour and trap you on the island when they realize you're going to leave
?They press X and prevent you from going home
?They go on your tours but don't do anything so they get the medals you earned by yourself


----------



## ams (Jul 7, 2015)

Every time I've gone everyone else there only speaks French. Considering that's been my biggest problem I guess I'm lucky.


----------



## Eve (Jul 7, 2015)

Trust me, you are.


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 7, 2015)

-Immature people that have no idea what they're talking about
-People that dig up holes for some reason.
-hackers that bring golden tools with them and can chat while checking inventory, preventing you to leave and taunt you at the same time.
- emotion spammers


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 7, 2015)

The only reason I ever go to Club Tortimer is to buy island items. Everything else I can do on my own island. I just ignore the bell beggars and other creeps. I once had someone try to block me from leaving using the item menu, so I just went on a tour and ditched her. There are a few nice people on Club Tortimer and some who I had fun playing tours with, so it isn't all terrible.


----------



## Ettienne (Jul 7, 2015)

I only go for the island gift shop items. So I island hop and never stay very long. But I always reply with a hello if I'm greeted. You make me feel bad... D;


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm pretty lucky, whenever I've went to Club Tortimer, I've had good experiences. The most memorable ones was meeting someone Japanese and we had fun on tours together, and meeting 3 others (from the UK) at like 3AM which was fun.


----------



## Eve (Jul 7, 2015)

Oh! I have a few more:

1. You're trading FC's, and someone randomly barges in. It's someone who just started the game or is super suspicious. They ask, "Can I join?" and you feel like you have to say yes, so you do. You hang out at someone's town, having fun with each other, until the weirdo barges in. They insist on playing an awkward game, and if stuff doesn't go their way, then they yell at you.

2. You're landscaping with a friend, and someone arrives. It's an annoying person, so you ignore them. While you're making stuff look pretty in the grassy area, they're cutting all the trees.

3. You're with a nice group, and you're just about to trade FC's when a beggar arrives, and starts asking for stuff. If you don't give them your crown/million bells/items/Gracie clothes, then they threaten to flip the switch.

4. A person insists on doing roleplay on a certain game that you've never heard of, and without asking if you want to, they give you a role. You try to do your best, but they keep saying that you're doing it wrong. 

5. People who say bad words in every sentence, and talk in all caps.

LOL, I don't know why I still do Club Tortimer these days. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ettienne said:


> I only go for the island gift shop items. So I island hop and never stay very long. But I always reply with a hello if I'm greeted. You make me feel bad... D;



Oh, in your case, you're not one of the mean ones. I'm talking about the people who don't even say hi, and if they do say something, then it has a bad word in it.  Sorry if I did make you feel bad, though.


----------



## Ceres (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't really have any peeves I've encountered myself since I mainly would just go there for items and then run off. I think one time someone tried to prevent me from leaving by just talking to the desk the whole time so I just flipped my wireless switch.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jul 7, 2015)

Ettienne said:


> I only go for the island gift shop items. So I island hop and never stay very long. But I always reply with a hello if I'm greeted. You make me feel bad... D;



Same here. I always say "hi", but I'm really just there to find rare items. If there's nothing there, I'm not going to stay. I do tours and beetle farm on my own island.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jul 7, 2015)

1) bell beggars
2) some noob chops down the trees without asking if the other players are ok with it first.
3) never getting the sea globe.
......etc


----------



## Lazy Faye (Jul 7, 2015)

Oh man. The island in my ACNL town unlocks tomorrow. (It's my first time playing ACNL.) I do plan on trying out Club Tortimer, but with all of the horror stories I have read, here and elsewhere, I am dreading it. eek.


----------



## Eve (Jul 7, 2015)

Oh, don't worry about it! Bell beggars and a lot of other people probably won't bother you. Just be yourself! ^_^ But remember not to give away too much personal information if they ask questions. You'll be fine.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 7, 2015)

Lazy Faye said:


> Oh man. The island in my ACNL town unlocks tomorrow. (It's my first time playing ACNL.) I do plan on trying out Club Tortimer, but with all of the horror stories I have read, here and elsewhere, I am dreading it. eek.



Don't dread it. The worst thing anyone can do to you is force you to hit your wi-fi switch and end the session without saving. Not everyone is annoying, but with any online game where you play with random people there are going to be some annoying people. If someone is harassing you, just leave the island as soon as possible or hit your wi-fi switch if you haven't done anything important on the island.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 7, 2015)

Wrathie83 said:


> 1) bell beggars
> 2) some noob chops down the trees without asking if the other players are ok with it first.
> 3) never getting the sea globe.
> ......etc



I don't know if its the same for everyone I don't really understand how the nintendo zone thing works but I went to McDonalds (in the UK) yesterday connected to the nintendo zone wifi and got the sea globe, maybe try that? sorry if its random and stuff if it is just ignore me

i haven't experienced many problems i had one person recently though that just couldn't under stand the advanced labyrinth tour and kept thinking they had finished then afking even when i collected their fruit too and put it all around them to pick up and hand in but then wouldn't let me leave it was really annoying.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 7, 2015)

Vyxi said:


> I don't know if its the same for everyone I don't really understand how the nintendo zone thing works but I went to McDonalds (in the UK) yesterday connected to the nintendo zone wifi and got the sea globe, maybe try that? sorry if its random and stuff if it is just ignore me
> 
> i haven't experienced many problems i had one person recently though that just couldn't under stand the advanced labyrinth tour and kept thinking they had finished then afking even when i collected their fruit too and pu *** all around them to pick up and hand in but then wouldn't let me leave it was really annoying.



Advanced Labyrinth Tour is really hard. Even if you have 4 people who know what they are doing, it is still difficult. I wouldn't ever play it for the medals because there are a ton of easier and better games for medals, but if you are really looking for a challenge, it is better to find some people here on TBT or somewhere else than to play it on Club Tortimer.


----------



## Lazy Faye (Jul 7, 2015)

Eve said:


> Oh, don't worry about it! Bell beggars and a lot of other people probably won't bother you. Just be yourself! ^_^ But remember not to give away too much personal information if they ask questions. You'll be fine.



Thanks for the guidance and encouragement, Eve. And Red Cat, too. Club Tortimer, here I come!


----------



## TheSeal (Jul 7, 2015)

im at one right now
they cut down all trees and started digging up stumps
so i decided to sit on a stump
now they are camping out at it with a shovel
im not moving


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jul 7, 2015)

Vyxi said:


> I don't know if its the same for everyone I don't really understand how the nintendo zone thing works but I went to McDonalds (in the UK) yesterday connected to the nintendo zone wifi and got the sea globe, maybe try that? sorry if its random and stuff if it is just ignore me



Oooooooo will try that thanks


----------



## BitterCoffee (Jul 7, 2015)

I've never done it, but I've heard some people refuse to let you leave if you don't give them all your stuff and moneyD: That would irritate me.


----------



## TheSeal (Jul 7, 2015)

BitterCoffee said:


> I've never done it, but I've heard some people refuse to let you leave if you don't give them all your stuff and moneyD: That would irritate me.



Yea ive heard of people like that
but havent run into them yet


----------



## Mash (Jul 7, 2015)

I've had a lot of fun in Club Tortimer, but I have also had some annoying times.  For example, someone kept trapping me from leaving.  D-:<


----------



## Eve (Jul 7, 2015)

Bump! Any more experiences?


----------



## mintellect (Jul 7, 2015)

-Money beggars. I used to feed them, until this i met this dude that was obviously like eight. His town name was "awesome." And he just comes up and is like "money. I'm poor. Money." And get this: he's scaring all the valueble stuff away because I won't give him money. And I say, " You know, instead of scaring the bugs away, you could be catching them, and making MONEY." But nah. He continues to stalk me, saying "I'm poor. Money." And he hits me with a net. What's that gonna do? 
Now, I don't give the beggars money. I've got 23 million bells and they're all MINE!
-People that ask to marry me. Like WTF
-Pedos. I once met a guy... "Can I squeeze your buttcheeks?"
-People that catch every single bug and fish. I scare them away so valuable stuff appears and they get mad. They aren't just trying to encyclopedia stuff and get stuff for the museum. They catch EVERYTHING, and it gets on my nerves.
-Kids that scare valueble stuff away. Once met a girl who literally followed me around the island and scared stuff away. I think she was mad just because I didn't say hi to her. Give me a break. And I was like "seriously?" And she says "yes." What kind of answer is that?
-Dumb people. Kinda explains itself.
-People with lowercase names/town names. Also dumb names and town names like "awesome."

Emotion spammers don't annoy me that much. I usually just spam with them.

I have a friend I tell all my ridiculous Club Tortimer experiences to over BFF chat. He's really funny.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheSeal said:


> im at one right now
> they cut down all trees and started digging up stumps
> so i decided to sit on a stump
> now they are camping out at it with a shovel
> im not moving



Wait, did they surrounded your stump with holes? There is a glitch that allows you to fall into holes from a stump. It will treat it like a pitfall.


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips (Jul 7, 2015)

Interacting with people in a small venue like the island makes me anxious. I'm not scared of them so much as I end up with a kind of claustrophobia and feeling socially trapped. I only visit for the rares and if someone says 'hi' I'll at least either ' :] ' or say 'hi' back, but I'll always run. I'm mostly worried about the types of things people have described above and I feel kinda awkward playing island games with others. If we had access to a full keyboard it might not be so bad.

I typically visit in my own region, really late at night on a weeknight so the chances of encountering someone are reduced (somewhat).


----------



## pepperini (Jul 7, 2015)

i think i accidentally ignored someone who said 'hi' to me as i was leaving because i was island hopping....whoops
i hate people who beg for money or who are just plain rude tbh


----------



## mintellect (Jul 7, 2015)

Oh more!

-Wanting to play house. Like, why???

-Asking for FC's. Whenever I trade FC's on Club Tortimer, I ALWAYS get something stolen. Ore, hybrids, mushrooms...always ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also don't like being with just one person on the island, I prefer a group.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 7, 2015)

peppercrossin said:


> i think i accidentally ignored someone who said 'hi' to me as i was leaving because i was island hopping....whoops
> i hate people who beg for money or who are just plain rude tbh



I'm glad there's someone else who feels the same way as me.  :]  I don't know why, but I never expected to see people beg for money in this game.  (I seriously thought I was done dealing with beggers after I stopped playing WoW.)  I'm going to stop now, otherwise I'm going to start ranting lol.


----------



## Akimari (Jul 7, 2015)

Speaking of money beggers... I met someone on the island yesterday that said he didn't have a lot of money, so I gave him my bells in my bag. I told him I'd help him out too by giving him about 5 million bells that I had saved up. (I have quite a lot so 5 million isn't much to me) So we go to my town, do the exchange, all that good stuff.

...Then today he comes online and asks me for MORE BELLS. Like, if you're oh so poor, why do you need even more after I've already given you 5 million, especially after being amazed at me giving him the initial 77k? I just ignored him in his town and bought out his Emporium and Able Sisters stuff for my catalog before he got frustrated with me not giving him the bells and kicked me out. I just turned off my friend notifications thing so he wouldn't message me afterwards.

Kind of went off topic there, but yeah, bell beggers from the island are crappy and I'm never being kind there again.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 7, 2015)

The bell beggars would be better off just joining TBT and posting a few times and then selling off all their TBT than begging for bells (I assume most of them are not already on this website).


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't mind the beggars, trolls, etc. They amuse me. What I don't like is when they ask for my friend code. I'm a nice, friendly person, but I don't want to hang out with random Islanders.

I also don't like it when they tell me their problems. Some of the things I've been told are........

My mom/dad died.
I'm bipolar and suicidal.
I'm 18 and pregnant. My boyfriend dumped me when I told him.
My older brother said he hates me, and tried to choke my little sister.

I feel bad for them, and I politely listen and tell them how sorry I am, and I hope things get better soon, but it makes my fun little game not so fun anymore. I guess some people need to vent or talk to someone, but I'm not a psychiatrist. For all they know, I'm an 8 year old kid.


----------



## michabby (Jul 7, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> when people destroy the island then leave :,)


*
this.*


----------



## Flowerchild (Jul 7, 2015)

I sorta don't mind if they cut down half the trees because it sometimes makes stag catching easier except I usually get people upset when I try to cut the palms. 

TheGreatBrain, that's awful btw. I used to chat or role-play from someone from some other kid site that young adults lurk, and for ages they kept telling me about their self harm status and really explicitly of their failed attempts at suicide.

I'm lucky I haven't faced beggars yet.


----------



## sarcatstic (Jul 8, 2015)

i'm afraid of the horror stories from club tortimer so i never use it lol​


----------



## Eve (Jul 8, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I don't mind the beggars, trolls, etc. They amuse me. What I don't like is when they ask for my friend code. I'm a nice, friendly person, but I don't want to hang out with random Islanders.
> 
> I also don't like it when they tell me their problems. Some of the things I've been told are........
> 
> ...



...I'm so glad that that's never happened to me...


----------



## Chunkybunneh (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't have club tortimer yet because i'm so lazy to collect all those medals lol and i always end up spending them on hibiscus bushes or cabana sets D: but eventually i will get one so i can interact with other people but i did not expect their to be pet peeves  but I could understand how they would come about. I think the last one you mentioned would probably bother me the most.


----------



## Eve (Jul 8, 2015)

That last one hasn't occured to me yet, (and I've done a lot of Club Tortimer) so I think you'll be fine.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 8, 2015)

My biggest pet peeve is either people begging for money or they give you a fake FC whenever they exchange FCs with you. >.>


----------



## Eve (Jul 8, 2015)

Oh! I forgot about fake FC's. Doesn't happen to me often, though.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't really mind when people dont say hi and leave, I've done it before. Those people are very likely just island hopping looking for CT exclusive items.

It's been said before but I definitely hate when someone prevents you from leaving. Makes no sense to me why some people get entertainment and amusement out of being rude and doing that.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jul 8, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I don't mind the beggars, trolls, etc. They amuse me. What I don't like is when they ask for my friend code. I'm a nice, friendly person, but I don't want to hang out with random Islanders.
> 
> I also don't like it when they tell me their problems. Some of the things I've been told are........
> 
> ...


Not had that myself but there's always a first time .


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jul 8, 2015)

I've been held hostage a couple of times. Only had one bell beggar. The ones that irritate me the most are the kids that ask personal questions. I haven't been rude to them...yet. But I'm sure one day I'll just snap and let 'em have it.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 8, 2015)

Oh, I remember I ran into a suicidal kid once. She said she was bullied a lot and wanted to die, and I firmly told her not to commit suicide.

Then this girl shows up and is like "Let's play house, ur the mom, we the sises" and I'm just like... What?

I've actually never been trolled or trapped before.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and there was this one kid, kept telling me stuff I didn't care about like how a lot of girls like him. And then he asks who do I have a crush on and I'm like "...a guy."


----------



## Shay10 (Jul 8, 2015)

I hate it when people ask for bells, leave as soon as i arrive without saying anything and losing connection and everything i worked for


----------



## mintellect (Jul 8, 2015)

Shay10 said:


> I hate it when people ask for bells, l*eave as soon as i arrive without saying anything* and losing connection and everything i worked for



I do that sometimes... Whoops.


----------



## louise23 (Jul 9, 2015)

I hate it when people ask how old I am I just say 6 or asking me for money because there are poor or asking me for my hot dog hat


----------



## mags (Jul 9, 2015)

If I arrive on the Island and no one is there, I grab an axe and hit each tree just the once. When someone else comes and tries to chop the trees down their axe just bounces off!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 9, 2015)

mags said:


> If I arrive on the Island and no one is there, I grab an axe and hit each tree just the once. When someone else comes and tries to chop the trees down their axe just bounces off!



I didn't know that could happen. I'm going to try this trick.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 9, 2015)

tbh never experienced people begging for bells, but i _have_ experienced someone just dropping craploads of 99k bags  aww yuuss thank u random stranger lol

i don't like it when someone starts a tour and doesn't even help that much but they get medals :^\ good thing the ones who worked better get more medals tho


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 9, 2015)

I rarely go to the online island, but if I do I do a just say hi then get your stuff thing.


----------



## Eve (Jul 9, 2015)

Wow! I wasn't expecting so many people to reply! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

53 people is a lot to me.


----------



## Espurr (Jul 9, 2015)

I've never really had any bad experiences.  Or, at least, none that I can remember.  Though some people have scare away dorsal-finned fish that I was trying to catch but they promptly apologized.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 9, 2015)

I get Bell Beggars all the time.. I just island hop but I sometimes get locked out from trying to leave.

@tokkio : Like this? 


Spoiler


----------



## LillyKay (Jul 9, 2015)

During most of my visits I meet a lot of nice people and have surprisingly had enjoyable tours despite language barriers! On the few occassions however, I have met:

Bell beggars = I ignore them.

Preventing me to leave = leisurely swim.

Those asking for my age = I always say in my 40s – then they think I am telling a lie when I am not, lol.

Those talking crap = I let them talk and not reply until they give up.

The threatening lot must really dread me. I just menace them back (rarely though) or ignore them (mainly) by taking a leisurely swim, look busy collecting shells, etc. and they end up leaving instead. To be honest they amuse rather than annoy me and I sometimes visit when I am bored. Free entertainment !

I do not mind people turning up and leaving as I do not expect anyone to stay around trying to make small talk with me nor do I expect anyone to think I will do the same. We all go for different reasons. I always say “hi” though. 

If I find something good and have bought it, I keep hoping someone arrives, leaves or I go on a tour for the game to save. If someone is determined to hold me up and I really want to leave I just flip my wifi. Bye loser!


----------



## Whiskers205 (Jul 9, 2015)

I like club tormtimer


----------



## Eve (Jul 9, 2015)

Bump! Any more pet peeves?


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 9, 2015)

Club tortimer: a paradise for beggars, hackers, trolls, immature people, and sexual harassers.


----------



## Perri (Jul 9, 2015)

I usually have more positive experiences than negative. There are a lot of immature people, but what do you expect when online? I usually go North America - only, because having a language barrier is sort of awkward.  Have met really nice Japanese and Italian people. :3

But I hate when people just immediately leave without even saying hi or bye, flipping their wifi switch, or being rude or inappropriate. :/


----------



## tokkio (Jul 9, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I get Bell Beggars all the time.. I just island hop but I sometimes get locked out from trying to leave.
> 
> @tokkio : Like this?
> 
> ...



YESSSSS omg hahah when i experienced it, i got around 5 mil lol the random stranger dropped more and i can still get more but i went home after getting a huge amount in case he decides to flick off the wifi switch or in case of a wifi disconnection teehee


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm always very polite, but sometimes I like to act goofy. 

I like to.....

Greet the new arrival by saying hello with there name. Example. Hello Calvin. Then I say- How are you this fine morning/day ? 

Catch a small fish and say "OMG, I CAUGHT A SHARK " Then I walk over and show off my small fish.

When I'm having a bad luck day, I run in front of someone and trip in front of them.Then I accuse them of tripping me.

Hide pitfalls behind flowers, trees, and bushes. Gets em everytime.

Put on my ogre mask and chase the Islanders with an axe yelling  "KILLLLLLLL."

Even though I act crazy, I also like to give away gold and blue roses and rare hats or crowns to the polite people.


----------



## Stormykitts (Jul 10, 2015)

There's usually nice people whenever I go there, but once I was on the island with my best friend and this random 10 year old kept following her and cutting down all the palm trees :/ also in my old town I was an idiot and traded on the island, this really nice girl bought me bush starts because I didn't have medals so I gave her bells in return and this other girl just came and stole my bells... ;-;


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 10, 2015)

tokkio said:


> YESSSSS omg hahah when i experienced it, i got around 5 mil lol the random stranger dropped more and i can still get more but i went home after getting a huge amount in case he decides to flick off the wifi switch or in case of a wifi disconnection teehee



The two in that photo literally begged me to take some, but I didn't.  But this other person came to the island, ran outside from the little hut and just started taking it all! I laughed so hard!


----------



## Gaby (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm one of those people that comes and leaves as soon as I get there. Why? I'm only looking for specific items. If other people didn't try to scam/prevent one from leaving then people wouldn't have to leave like their lives depended on it. So... yeah. I've never had a good Club Tort experience.


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh my god, I have heard so many stories.. All of them bad. Like, asking for nudes... Or asking where they live/making threats to come rape them. Or saying creepy stuff to them or trying to cyber or something. God, I am too afraid to use this feature.

I also heard some sucky situations. Like, being black mailed. Not letting the other person go anywhere till they are given bells, which is aweful. ;-; People like these ruin the whole purpose and fun of the game. Because of this I have stuck to just playing with friends directly. To me I'm not going to waste my medals/money/whatever to go somewhere to not be able to do anything because the other person it playing unfairly. 

People like these realllly ruin the game for everyone. And, it's even more sickening, because a lot of little kids play these games. Like, what's wrong with you? This could be a 8 year old you're pretending to touch. Stop that. No! It's sickening in so many ways. 

If nintendo ever plans to do something like this again they need to make a reporting system or something. God. I'm pretty sure there a way they could do it, since you have to go online to use the feature... And then if the report goes through nintendo will know the NNID/Friend code that did it and send out a ban. Cause, rape threats/sexual harassment even on a game is really bad. /=


----------



## oslocrossing (Jul 10, 2015)

I usually have good experience on Club Tortimer, but I absolutely can't stand when people are rude, begging for bells, or being destructive for no reason. But, like I said, I usually meet nice people on there who are willing to be friendly and cooperate and play games


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 10, 2015)

I remember this girl who blocked me from leaving, but was actually really nice. 
But when she blocked me I added her to my ignore list, then I 
regretted it.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 10, 2015)

You got mail! said:


> -Immature people that have no idea what they're talking about
> -People that dig up holes for some reason.
> -hackers that bring golden tools with them and *can chat while checking inventory, preventing you to leave and taunt you at the same time.*
> - emotion spammers



There is a glitch that lets you chat while in the thinking pose, and the game thinks you're in the inventory. If you press the chat button and then the X button on the 3Ds really fast, you may be able to pull it off. Doesn't require hacking.

I don't think there's a way to bring tools to the island though without hacking...

Somewhat on topic, these are the kinds of people on Club Tortimer I've heard of or ran into.

Nice people who strike up conversations*#
People that just wanna tour with others*
Island hoppers*
Trolls that trap you
Beggars*****
"Will you marry me"ers*
Perverts*
Nine year old weirdos*
Ones that just ignore you*#
Ones that say hi and ignore you*#
Gives you tons of bells, then errors%
Mr. I error everyone
People who tell you sob stories about their life*
A mysterious person who hardly says anything#
Possibly others I forgot#*

*=Someone I've experienced
%= Someone I may have experienced, not sure
#= Me, sometimes, I think

Yes, I've simply ignored people. I don't know why. Just a thing I do. And yes, I've acted mysterious and quiet,just to see how others react.

Once, I ran into a guy who claimed he was a hacker, and had the max amount of bells. He gave me 1.5 MILLION bells, because he said he had so much he didn't know what to do with it, so he gives it away. We got into a conversation, and out of nowhere, an error.
I have no clue if he did it on purpose or not.

- - - Post Merge - - -



katronsensei said:


> Oh my god, I have heard so many stories.. All of them bad. Like, asking for nudes... Or asking where they live/making threats to come rape them. Or saying creepy stuff to them or trying to cyber or something. God, I am too afraid to use this feature.
> 
> I also heard some sucky situations. Like, being black mailed. Not letting the other person go anywhere till they are given bells, which is aweful. ;-; People like these ruin the whole purpose and fun of the game. Because of this I have stuck to just playing with friends directly. To me I'm not going to waste my medals/money/whatever to go somewhere to not be able to do anything because the other person it playing unfairly.
> 
> ...



There IS a block feature to garentee you won't run into them again, but most people forget it's there and if you block someone who's trapping you on the island, you will eventually have to error, not saving that you blocked the person. So yeah, Nintendo needs to come up with a punishment.


----------



## AkaneDeath (Jul 10, 2015)

Every time I'm about to catch a rare bug or a shark somebody goes on a tour of leaves the island and the island has to reload. -.-


----------



## HelloPrince (Jul 10, 2015)

Mine are common, I'd say:

-people leaving or coming when I'm about to catch something good
-connection errors/people just disconnecting for w/e reason
-people purposely scaring away bugs
-people just constantly hitting my character with an ax or net
-people not letting me leave the island (they stand at the desk without any intention of moving)
-People constantly asking for bells/to try on my crown (like hell)

Tbh, I just go there for the island tours only. 
I used to like going to catch rare stuff during my town's daytime, but too much stuff happened for me to want to go back and do that.
I've met some nice people, though.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm gonna head out to the island and see who I meet.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 11, 2015)

Well, I met a kid. He said hi, followed by asking me if I had a credit card and how much I had in my Eshop account... Weird.
Then, he asked for a million bells. I say no. Then he goes into how his uncle and dog died and he needs money for their funeral. I say how virtual money won't help you get things in real life, and he says he will give Nintendo the money, in exchange for 100,000 real dollars... Which sounds super fake, and I tell him how a bell is equivalent (actually don't know if this is true, read somewhere it might be) to a Japanese Yen, which is about .8something of a U.S. Dollar, so 1 million bells can't be equal to 100,000 dollars. I also ask how he was able to make an agreement with Nintendo to do that, he says he called them. He also says I'll get a prize of a 50$ Eshop card, and I ask how he will get the card to me. He says Nintendo. He keeps begging me to donate to his 'charity,' and I just error.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 11, 2015)

I have no idea how old this one boy was , but he was very friendly. After awhile he told me he was a movie producer. I asked him if he could make me a star. He said he could if I was ok with adult films. I told him to hang on so I could ask my mommy. He took off inside the building and left without so much as a goodbye.lol.


----------



## LunaLight (Jul 11, 2015)

I actually just recently joined lol. Took me 2 years. 

But I hate when someone has already chopped down all the trees by the time I got there. This bozo was sitting on a stump and had already chopped all trees down. The whole island was deserted except for him on the stump. Then, another girl got there and we just wandered around. I think the stimp guy was AFK, but we dug holes EVERYWHERE around him so he couldn't get off.

.... (;


----------



## mintellect (Jul 11, 2015)

LunaLight said:


> I actually just recently joined lol. Took me 2 years.
> 
> But I hate when someone has already chopped down all the trees by the time I got there. This bozo was sitting on a stump and had already chopped all trees down. The whole island was deserted except for him on the stump. Then, another girl got there and we just wandered around. I think the stimp guy was AFK, but we dug holes EVERYWHERE around him so he couldn't get off.
> 
> .... (;



Well, there is a glitch that lets you fall into holes from a stump like a pitfall. I'm assuming he didn't know about it.

I'm kind of hoping one day someone tries to 'trick' me into being 'trapped' on a stump, and I show them the glitch, I want to see how they react xD


----------



## kwhomp (Jul 11, 2015)

Everyone I have run into on the island is very quiet. 
They dont talk, but they do cut down trees -.-


----------



## louise23 (Jul 11, 2015)

People being rude or if I went to leave there will not let me


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Jul 11, 2015)

I had someone who kept on asking for my clothes. I was wearing Gracie and they wouldn't let me leave so I switched off my DS.
Also, little kids. They are annoying.


----------



## Eve (Jul 11, 2015)

ThatRandomMayor said:


> I had someone who kept on asking for my clothes. I was wearing Gracie and they wouldn't let me leave so I switched off my DS.
> Also, little kids. They are annoying.



My tips for anyone playing Club Tortimer:

1. Don't wear Gracie Grace, or they'll beg
2. Don't say that you're rich, or wear something super expensive
3. Flip the WiFi switch if someone isn't letting you leave

Yep! Advice from Eve.


----------



## louise23 (Jul 11, 2015)

There are good tips I may not wear my hot dog hat then I akeays get asked by people if they can have it


----------



## katysu (Jul 11, 2015)

Those tips Eve:  - I wouldn't wear anything expensive or non-orderable - a bit of a tease to do so.
Whatever you wear tho can cause comment, eg shorts on a girl. I just ignore it.

Don't say you are rich - well they look at your profile & the medals show if you had/have a lot of bells, so hard to avoid.

Flip the wifi switch - yes I do, but I also have a New 3dsXL + the game - & I haven't joined CT on this game as there is no wifi switch on the new console - I  presume switching off the router would work, haven't tried it. Do not want to have to power off the console.

I never go to a CT island expecting to be able to fish/bug hunt - I might do a bit if I have the island to myself, otherwise its not worth the hassle.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 11, 2015)

Welcome to Tips to survive Club Tortimer by Magic Marshmallow, aka Diana Rose Ava Marie! (Yes, I have a three word middle name)
...and Eve, aka I don't know!

Tip 1: Never give bells, or say you are rich! Don't give into the beggars no matter what they say (see last post made by me on this thread) because all they want is BELLS. Listen kid, you ain't gonna get anywhere in life if you beg people for everything. You gotta work for success!

Tip 2: Flip the switch when the time calls for it! Perverts, trolls... They're all on the island. And they will likely try finding a way to trap you on the island or make you feel uncomfortable. Don't put up with their ****, flip that switch! 

Tip 3: Try not to wear overly expensive things. Yes, I do wear a crown on the island to complete my Princess Peach cosplay, and I haven't experienced any beggars for it. But that doesn't mean you will be as lucky! If someone repetitively asks, you can just flip the switch right then and there, or leave if they haven't trapped you.

Tip 4: Know the tricks and glitches. If someone traps you on a stump by digging holes around you, you arent really trapped! There is a glitch that lets you fall into holes from a stump like a pitfall. Then you can laugh by seeing how they react!

Remember, among the trolls, creeps and beggars, there are nice people too who will want to chat with you or go on tours with you. So keep looking! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Magic Marshmallow said:


> Well, I met a kid. He said hi, followed by asking me if I had a credit card and how much I had in my Eshop account... Weird.
> Then, he asked for a million bells. I say no. Then he goes into how his uncle and dog died and he needs money for their funeral. I say how virtual money won't help you get things in real life, and he says he will give Nintendo the money, in exchange for 100,000 real dollars... Which sounds super fake, and I tell him how a bell is equivalent (actually don't know if this is true, read somewhere it might be) to a Japanese Yen, which is about .8something of a U.S. Dollar, so 1 million bells can't be equal to 100,000 dollars. I also ask how he was able to make an agreement with Nintendo to do that, he says he called them. He also says I'll get a prize of a 50$ Eshop card, and I ask how he will get the card to me. He says Nintendo. He keeps begging me to donate to his 'charity,' and I just error.



This was the post I was talking about.


----------



## Nanaki (Jul 11, 2015)

I haven't experienced anything too bad, but there is one thing I have experienced that makes me seriously uncomfortable. People who ask for your age. Yes I'm 19 and I play Animal Crossing, I am not a pervert, now go away >.>

I mean, there are other stuff like people who destroy the island and then leave, or those who are there to just catch crummy bugs. Like, can you not do that on your own island? Now I exclusively island-hop, since it's not worth it trying to find someone who is willing to do tours for bonus medals.

Oh yeah, and people who ask for FCs without even having a conversation first. I know they just want to steal my stuff, so I just ignore them/leave/flip the switch if needed.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 11, 2015)

I just went on the Istand and met this kid, first thing he says is can I have bells. I say no, he asked why, and I say I choose what to do with my own money. He then goes on to destroy the island, digging every last thing up, and tries to fill the island with holes. I keep filling them in although I didn't really care, I was just bored. After a while he says "error in 3-2-1-0" and I say "Why? Is this all because I didn't give you bells?" But he dosent reply. He errors.


----------



## cbs (Jul 11, 2015)

Haven't read the entire thread so don't know if this has been posted, but if you start a tour and don't leave while no one else is on the island, no one can enter the island. Usually when I arrive on the island there's another person, so I go on a tour and by the time I get back they're gone, then I start a tour and leave for the beach area. Good if you're only going there for beetles/sharks. I do believe they spawn faster on CT than by yourself.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 11, 2015)

There's a kid on the island, he isn't acting weird but he's from the town of --------, and his name is --------. Such creativity.


----------



## Eve (Jul 11, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> There's a kid on the island, he isn't acting weird but he's from the town of --------, and his name is --------. Such creativity.



Ikr? I literally just met a guy, his name was "awesome", and he was from "cooooooool."


----------



## mintellect (Jul 11, 2015)

Eve said:


> Ikr? I literally just met a guy, his name was "awesome", and he was from "cooooooool."



XD I once met a guy who came from a town called awesome, and he just walked around saying "im poor. money." And get this: he was scaring all the rare stuff away. I said "you know, you could be catching those bugs, and making MONEY." But nah, he'd rather continue to beg and look stupid and hit me with an axe.
I think I told this already but I think it's worth a retell.


----------



## Eve (Jul 12, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> XD I once met a guy who came from a town called awesome, and he just walked around saying "im poor. money." And get this: he was scaring all the rare stuff away. I said "you know, you could be catching those bugs, and making MONEY." But nah, he'd rather continue to beg and look stupid and hit me with an axe.
> I think I told this already but I think it's worth a retell.



Definitely. XD

Once, there were two people on the island. They saw my money badge.  Recipe for disaster. So anyway, they said,

"MONEY GIMME GIMME" and I said, "Um... sorry, but no." And one said, "5m for each of us! NOW" I left the island.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 12, 2015)

Eve said:


> Definitely. XD
> 
> Once, there were two people on the island. They saw my money badge.  Recipe for disaster. So anyway, they said,
> 
> "MONEY GIMME GIMME" and I said, "Um... sorry, but no." And one said, "5m for each of us! NOW" I left the island.



Screw them! xD Which badge do you have? Gold? I only have silver.  But I seem to get every money beggar ever even back when I only had bronze.


----------



## Klave (Jul 12, 2015)

I've only been to the multiplayer island once. There was one other person who asked me for money so I dropped them 100 bells. 
They didn't go on any tours with me and it was daytime so there weren't any bugs or fish that I wanted to get either.

This ended up with me leaving soon after and I haven't had any desire to go back since. I have done local multiplayer  / multiplayer with my friend island tours and visits and those have been really fun though!


----------



## mintellect (Jul 12, 2015)

And this isn't really related, but I never say hello first. I always wait for the people there to say hi. Sometimes I don't even say hi at all. Most people don't mind, but (I think I told this already aswell) there was a girl who kept saying hi, and I didn't reply. So she literally stalked me around the island, scaring al the rare things I was trying to catch away- all because I wouldn't say hi to her. I wanted to rage on her, but I just left. Shouldn't feed the trolls.

I laugh in my mind at people like that, as they're hurting themselves aswell. They earn a bad reputation on the ACNL community, and they also are losing money they could be making by catching the rare stuff. It's really ironic that several beggars I run into destroy the island or scare away what I'm trying to catch as punishment, but tbh I dont REALLY need those bugs. They are the ones that really do, if they're begging, so they're only hurting themselves.


----------



## Klave (Jul 12, 2015)

I can kind of understand why she would be annoyed / sad that she said hi and you didn't reply but going around and scaring away the bugs and fish is really childish and unfair. It's good though that you did just leave - like you said, feeding trolls is bad.


----------



## Lazy Faye (Jul 12, 2015)

So far, my Club Tortimer experiences have not been too bad. I've actually met a few nice people. However, I've had a few experiences of people trying to extort bells or just asking weird questions. I visited some island, said literally "Hi" to the one other person on the island. Instead of saying "Hi" back, they asked me "Are you a Christian?" 

I immediately returned home.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 12, 2015)

Lazy Faye said:


> So far, my Club Tortimer experiences have not been too bad. I've actually met a few nice people. However, I've had a few experiences of people trying to extort bells or just asking weird questions. I visited some island, said literally "Hi" to the one other person on the island. Instead of saying "Hi" back, they asked me "Are you a Christian?"
> 
> I immediately returned home.



I am Christian (Well, Catholic, but isn't that like a religion inside the Christian religion or something?, but if they ask that that is super weird and like of creepy. But do you know what is a weird question?

"Did u have a great poop 2day?"
I was like "What kind of question is that?" And she says "Idk a question", followed by "I love you, will you marry me for a credit card?" I said "uh..." And left.

I also met a Japanese player (I think) but they spoke fluent English. We were having a really nice conversation actually, we were talking about food we like and stuff, and then out of nowhere, she says, "Do you ever do sex?" 
I don't know if that's a big deal in Japan, but I just left.

(I'm pretty sure I told these stories too...)


----------



## Lazy Faye (Jul 12, 2015)

Christianity is my faith as well, but I just thought it was the most combative thing to ask. Especially because you never know who you are meeting and what religion they may have. 

Anyway, the questions you have been asked are definitely weirder. eek.


----------



## The cub servant (Jul 12, 2015)

Once a time I met this girl. She was wearing that expensive crown, but she still asked me about money because she was "poor"
I said no and, surprisingly, she stopped begging. But then she starts talking French. I don't understand a word so I just reply "Huh?" And she starts swearing at me (in English) just because I didn't reply. I have even told her that I don't speak French.


----------



## Eve (Jul 12, 2015)

The cub servant said:


> Once a time I met this girl. She was wearing that expensive crown, but she still asked me about money because she was "poor"
> I said no and, surprisingly, she stopped begging. But then she starts talking French. I don't understand a word so I just reply "Huh?" And she starts swearing at me (in English) just because I didn't reply. I have even told her that I don't speak French.



Wow... that's just weird! I can't believe so much weird stuff like that has happened to soooooo many people! Any more pet peeves? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Especially the weird French part.


----------



## peenoliabbb2 (Jul 12, 2015)

I hope I do encounter a bell beggar so I can troll them by flicking off the wireless switch right before they depart (or someone comes in) after agreeing to give them bells.
A bell beggar who really wants money, not the one who keeps asking just to annoy.

Also, being male mainly playing as female villager, if there's a male player trying to flirt, I'll tell them the truth and see them react. Fooled 3 people back in City Folk and their reaction was hilarious. 

Other than those, I remembered encountering a kid from Spain who claimed he's around 10 kept asking personal questions so I made an excuse to leave right away.

Although, I mostly use Club Tortimer to cycle through the selection of items Grams has in store (primarily for hibiscus bushes because my town is still underdeveloped) so I was not able to experience much of the darkside of the Animal Crossing community.

But on topic. The pet peeves I have are not always in a full group and not being able to do Island Tours with randoms who'd like to play some. 



Magic Marshmallow said:


> Well, there is a glitch that lets you fall into holes from a stump like a pitfall. I'm assuming he didn't know about it.
> 
> I'm kind of hoping one day someone tries to 'trick' me into being 'trapped' on a stump, and I show them the glitch, I want to see how they react xD


That is not a glitch. It's... "attention to detail".


----------



## kittypurr (Jul 12, 2015)

I go on the island to play games with people
so it sucks when they dont want to play with me


----------



## Eve (Jul 13, 2015)

kittypurr said:


> I go on the island to play games with people
> so it sucks when they dont want to play with me



Ikr? I ask, "Wanna do a tour?" and they say, "No." and suddenly there's this super awkward silence.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 13, 2015)

I never ask to do tours, but if someone asks I always say yes. It annoys me when the host sets a tour and we sit down, but then they get up at the last second so they don't go on the tour. However from what I can tell, the trick only works with hosts so when the visitor tries to chicken out of a tour I set, I laugh because they don't succeed.


----------



## The cub servant (Jul 13, 2015)

Okay I'm going to go to the Island to see what happens.


----------



## Hettie (Jul 13, 2015)

[size=-2]I once got kicked off the island and I'm still not sure how.  They started a tour and the next thing I know, I'm suddenly being forced out?[/size]


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Jul 13, 2015)

I hate it when the people want to go on tour but you just want to leave, but you can't.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 13, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I never ask to do tours, but if someone asks I always say yes. It annoys me when the host sets a tour and we sit down, but then they get up at the last second so they don't go on the tour. However from what I can tell, the trick only works with hosts so when the visitor tries to chicken out of a tour I set, I laugh because they don't succeed.



Really? I've had times where I had the other person pick the tour and I left the tour and succeeded.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 13, 2015)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Really? I've had times where I had the other person pick the tour and I left the tour and succeeded.



Maybe it's all just luck? I've never had the visitor succeed though.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 13, 2015)

I had this one chick today omg. 
I was catching beetles just cuz it was morning at my island so there was none.

She comes in and asks me what im doing. So I tell her beetle hunting and she explains she doesn't know what that is.
So I offer to teach her cuz she was following me scaring my beetles away. And she proceeds to take out the axe and cut all the trees down.  ;;;


----------



## Eve (Jul 14, 2015)

Cottonball said:


> I had this one chick today omg.
> I was catching beetles just cuz it was morning at my island so there was none.
> 
> She comes in and asks me what im doing. So I tell her beetle hunting and she explains she doesn't know what that is.
> So I offer to teach her cuz she was following me scaring my beetles away. And she proceeds to take out the axe and cut all the trees down.  ;;;


That actually happened?! And cutting down all the trees...


----------



## mintellect (Jul 14, 2015)

Eve said:


> That actually happened?! And cutting down all the trees...



...
Wow... Wooooooowwww... Why....


----------



## hunterlocked (Jul 14, 2015)

Once I went to Club Tortimer and there was someone who dug holes around a stump and told me to sit on it. I did, and then he fully surrounded it and walked away so I would have to cause a pitfall-esque thing to get off the stump by jumping in a hole. I wasn't too annoyed by it, but I get really annoyed by people begging for money


----------



## Eve (Jul 14, 2015)

hunterlocked said:


> Once I went to Club Tortimer and there was someone who dug holes around a stump and told me to sit on it. I did, and then he fully surrounded it and walked away so I would have to cause a pitfall-esque thing to get off the stump by jumping in a hole. I wasn't too annoyed by it, but I get really annoyed by people begging for money



Yep! Nobody's worse than the beggars!


----------



## syubie (Jul 14, 2015)

I find this really enjoyable to read, all the funny encounters. I haven't experienced the dark side of animal crossing, but I *defiantly * dont want to experience it. I go to the island just to get DC, but I haven't had CT enough to experience anything.


----------



## Eve (Jul 15, 2015)

Cherry Blossom said:


> I find this really enjoyable to read, all the funny encounters. I haven't experienced the dark side of animal crossing, but I *defiantly * dont want to experience it. I go to the island just to get DC, but I haven't had CT enough to experience anything.



That's a good thing.


----------



## Eve (Jul 15, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## peppy villager (Jul 15, 2015)

My only pet peeves that I've experienced are people who flip the switch. Oh and this little kid who kept screaming "POOP" and "YOURE DUMB" and following me around to scare off beetles.

Mostly I go to the island to drop bells and wait for people to take them, and usually people are very grateful and nice.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 15, 2015)

Crunchy said:


> My only pet peeves that I've experienced are people who flip the switch. Oh and this little kid who kept screaming "POOP" and "YOURE DUMB" and following me around to scare off beetles.
> 
> Mostly I go to the island to drop bells and wait for people to take them, and usually people are very grateful and nice.



Omg ... That kid must've been either a troll or a six year old.
Speaking of six year olds, I ran into two kids once, and one was asking our ages, and the other replied six. She was most likely joking or being sarcastic, but she acted serious about it. The game is actually rated 7+ (yes, E doesn't really mean Everyone). I said, "you must be really intelligent to be able to play this game at six years old."


----------



## mintellect (Jul 16, 2015)

Today the people on Club Tortimer seemed nicer than usual, I didn't meet a single beggar. The first three or so people just set a tour and went by themselves almost as soon as they go there, but one guy went on tours with me and he even bought us hammers and we played tag and had a hammer fight. Later I met a really nice girl and we had a pleasant conversation, and we started talking about bells and stuff. She said she was saving up for a crown and I decided to give her 300k and she was very grateful. She asked if I wanted to trade friend codes but as nice as she was I said no, because I'm just trying to be really cautious.


----------



## The cub servant (Jul 16, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Omg ... That kid must've been either a troll or a six year old.
> Speaking of six year olds, I ran into two kids once, and one was asking our ages, and the other replied six. She was most likely joking or being sarcastic, but she acted serious about it. The game is actually rated 7+ (yes, E doesn't really mean Everyone). I said, "you must be really intelligent to be able to play this game at six years old."



In Europe, I don't know about other places, is it rated 3+... Although I don't know how a three-years old could play it....


----------



## natakazam (Jul 16, 2015)

As long as you can read decently, 6 isn't too much of a stretch to play Animal Crossing. 

I haven't run into any annoying kids, but I like some of the nice kids I run into. I was on the island by myself for a minute when a kid showed up and said "Hi i'm 10" and I figured I was in for someone obnoxious but she did a lot of tours with me and it was cute. I gave her a couple of 99k bags and she was really happy. Lol


----------



## Mint (Jul 16, 2015)

When you play tours with someone on CT that doesn't read the instructions and then doesn't know what to do.  X__x


----------



## Nanaki (Jul 16, 2015)

Mint said:


> When you play tours with someone on CT that doesn't read the instructions and then doesn't know what to do.  X__x



Ugh yesssss. And then they get mad at you for doing better than them. Like, excuse me for not being an idiot?


----------



## Eve (Jul 16, 2015)

Oh, and I also hate it when during Labyrinth tours, you're looking everywhere for your fruit. And you ask, "Do any of you have mangos?" And one says, "Yes." So you ask, "Can I have it?" and they say, "No." But at the end of the tour, you lose, and he or she says, "Why did you ruin it?! I had them all along!" In my head, I'm screaming, "DIDN'T YOU RUIN IT?!"


----------



## mintellect (Jul 16, 2015)

I hate the labyrinth tour in general. So confusing.
I also dislike the fossil and item matching tours.
And to be honest, the first time I played the fossil tour(not in multiplayer) I actually didn't know what to do dispite talking to Tortimer multiple times. I didn't realize there was a second house and I was trying to put the matching pieces in the first house, lol.
I also don't like diving tours, but it's funny when people mock the "Yay! A (creature)" announcement, saying stuff like "Yay! Another mfing jellyfish!"


----------



## Eve (Jul 16, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I hate the labyrinth tour in general. So confusing.
> I also dislike the fossil and item matching tours.
> And to be honest, the first time I played the fossil tour(not in multiplayer) I actually didn't know what to do dispite talking to Tortimer multiple times. I didn't realize there was a second house and I was trying to put the matching pieces in the first house, lol.
> I also don't like diving tours, but it's funny when people mock the "Yay! A (creature)" announcement, saying stuff like "Yay! Another mfing jellyfish!"



Ikr? I'm terrible at those fossil tours, I mean, I don't even understand the point of them! LOL, what's wrong with me?


----------



## Antonykun (Jul 16, 2015)

Here's hoping club tortimer gets a rating system in Happy home academy with a comment system


----------



## mintellect (Jul 16, 2015)

Although Club Tortimer isn't really the best place, I find the scene as you're about to arrive to be really relaxing, especially at night, with Kappn' whistling. Today it was taking a reeeaaaly long time and I got to hear the hidden Totateke's song (or however it's spelt)! If you wait a long time Kappn does some interesting things with his whistling, he even sort of went into a minor key once!


----------



## Eve (Jul 16, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Although Club Tortimer isn't really the best place, I find the scene as you're about to arrive to be really relaxing, especially at night, with Kappn' whistling. Today it was taking a reeeaaaly long time and I got to hear the hidden Totateke's song (or however it's spelt)! If you wait a long time Kappn does some interesting things with his whistling, he even sort of went into a minor key once!



Oooooooooh..... I never knew that! I think it might've happened to me once, but during that I was on BellTreeForums.


----------



## Sienna (Jul 17, 2015)

When people ask you how old you are irl...


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 17, 2015)

I've had people try and blackmail me by saying they'll go on a tour (so you can't leave) and then demanding like 500k to let you go. smh I just flipped the wifi switch.
oh and bell beggars. They're the worst


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 17, 2015)

PPl looking at my medal and then asking me for a million bells and when i say no they start getting angry


my block game is too strong


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Jul 17, 2015)

Sienna said:


> When people ask you how old you are irl...



I always find that creepy. Then when I say I'm 14 they ask to RP... 

Like I said, creepy


----------



## Eve (Jul 17, 2015)

ThatRandomMayor said:


> I always find that creepy. Then when I say I'm 14 they ask to RP...
> 
> Like I said, creepy



Yeah... that's just creepy. Any more pet peeves? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And lol, do you like my signature? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just got it yesterday. ^_^


----------



## mintellect (Jul 17, 2015)

Your sig looks really nice! Who did it?


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 17, 2015)

When people scare away your fish/bugs when your trying to catch them...


----------



## Eve (Jul 17, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Your sig looks really nice! Who did it?



allykitty. I saw hers, she said she made it herself! She's super nice.  And I got it for a nice price. Alright, now back to the real topic! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cottonball said:


> When people scare away your fish/bugs when your trying to catch them...



I'm lucky that hasn't happened to me too many times!


----------



## mintellect (Jul 17, 2015)

Welp, I've just had my worst Club Tortimer experience yet.

A kid kept spamming the sad emotions and saying how sad he was for like ten minutes, and then says it's because he's broke, and asks me for bells. I say no. Then he asked how much I have and I say 22 million, and he says it's not fair and asked for 3 mil. I say no, then he says he's going to block me, and he actually does. And I say, "That's an a$$ move, blocking me just because I didn't give you bells." He then goes on to call me an a$$, a b!tch, and a *, whatever that is. He then tells me he's nine for some reason. I say, "You know lots of language for a kid under ten." He then continues to curse and I call him immature, he curses some more and I say "Same to you!" He than says something like "U r 5 with a 1 IQ" and before I can say something else he errors.

Mayor M. from the town of Nintendo, nine year old, you're an idiot.


----------



## Eve (Jul 18, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Welp, I've just had my worst Club Tortimer experience yet.
> 
> A kid kept spamming the sad emotions and saying how sad he was for like ten minutes, and then says it's because he's broke, and asks me for bells. I say no. Then he asked how much I have and I say 22 million, and he says it's not fair and asked for 3 mil. I say no, then he says he's going to block me, and he actually does. And I say, "That's an a$$ move, blocking me just because I didn't give you bells." He then goes on to call me an a$$, a b!tch, and a *, whatever that is. He then tells me he's nine for some reason. I say, "You know lots of language for a kid under ten." He then continues to curse and I call him immature, he curses some more and I say "Same to you!" He than says something like "U r 5 with a 1 IQ" and before I can say something else he errors.
> 
> Mayor M. from the town of Nintendo, nine year old, you're an idiot.



Oh gosh! I can't believe I'm saying this, but I'm happy I'm not rich.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 18, 2015)

The funny part is is that since he errored, it didn't save that he blocked me. So if I ever run into him again, I wonder how he'll react.


----------



## Eve (Jul 18, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> The funny part is is that since he errored, it didn't save that he blocked me. So if I ever run into him again, I wonder how he'll react.



LOL, once I met this guy who was kinda boring, so I left. And then suddenly I was on another island with this super funny girl. So we played and played... until the guy showed up on our island. It was extremely awkward. ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well, I guess that's not a pet peeve, but oh well.


----------



## Auri1898 (Jul 18, 2015)

Bell beggars most definitely.


----------



## Eve (Jul 18, 2015)

I should probably get on the island more, I'm running out of experiences!


----------



## jiny (Jul 20, 2015)

OMG THE BELL BEGGARS! I have been to Club Tortimer soo many times, but haven't ran into anything BESIDES BELL BEGGARS. They are really annoying. Oh yeah, this one time, the *FIRST EVER* time I was on CT, I met a girl named Maddie from California, and we talked and hung out until this guy dressed as Link (can't ever trust these people anymore) came and said, "Wanna be rich?", and me being a super gullible person said Yeah. So Maddie, Link and I went outside and he started dropping 99k bell bags. I picked 3 bags up and Maddie got 4 bags. I was going to go home right after, but before I left, I said Thanks, and started talking to Leilani, and it was loading to go home, and that Link guy flicked the switch. I was like, wtf dude. And I forgot he said, "I'm trying to help people!" Pfft. _Pleease._ Yeah.... That's the only BAD experience I've had on CT. And I usually go on CT at 12am-3am. 


EDIT: When I said only bad experience, it's because I just give the beggars 20k and disconnect.. Mwahaha


----------



## Eve (Jul 20, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## pockytalkie (Jul 20, 2015)

definitely when people start asking personal information :/


----------



## Eve (Jul 20, 2015)

pockytalkie said:


> definitely when people start asking personal information :/



Kids, when in doubt, flip the switch.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 20, 2015)

pockytalkie said:


> definitely when people start asking personal information :/



Yep.  Last night, some girl told me she was 11 and asked how old I was. I  don't mind telling her how old I am, but after, she started asking me questions like do you have any children?  Are you married?  I shouldn't have said anything. <.< I just wanted to be nice and keep my cool; it felt like she was interrogating me.  I was already annoyed with the fact she didn't want me to do tours but would go with me anyways when I signed up for a tour.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 20, 2015)

SwagAk47 from Deadzone. If you frequently visit the NA island, you'll know him.


----------



## disneydorky (Jul 21, 2015)

I haven't gone on Club Tortimer for a while. I really only went to beetle farm. I'd always ask before chopping down the trees, unless I was the first one on the island. I have had a couple bad experiences, though. Once I was the first one there and had been chopping down the trees. Another girl came and saw me chopping and was immediately mad. She started naming the trees and getting super offended. She then proceeded to dig holes over the entire island and then chop all the trees, rendering the island and all my work completely useless. I just went on a tour by myself and got a new island, but it made me mad. I also had a girl join me in my beetle farming, which doesn't usually bother me. Normally, I find it to be common courtesy that if the other person is sneaking up on a bug, you keep going, find another bug, and let them have theirs. She continually would run in front of me and steal or scare my bug, and that really irritated me. I finally broke down and temporarily made my own island a beetle farm.


----------



## PastelWitch (Jul 21, 2015)

My worst experience was just there. I logged in to find three girls and they were chatting and we exchanged greetings and what not. One asked if I had spare bells and I said that I didn't.

And here's where I made my mistake...

I asked them politely if they could let me catch the stag beetles on the beach and not disturb the beetles.

So this one girl would not stop running around and scared off every beetle. I asked her kindly not to run as she was scaring off every beetle I tried to catch. She said "I run when I catch beetles, *****." ._. And then she had it in for me. She kept hitting me with the net she had. Ran at every stag beetle there was and kept trying to dig holes around me.

The girl who was hitting me then said, I'll forgive you and let you catch them if you pay me. I again reiterated that I had very little funds. So she then got an axe and proceeded to chop down every tree. I told her that it was inconsiderate to other players to chop down trees and that I was just trying to catch a beetle or two and then give her the money. She did not cooperate what so ever, just raged and swore at me saying that she ran to catch bugs.

Then her two friends kicked in saying I was being mean and stuck-up and that those beetles weren't mine in the first place. Saying all kinds of stuff like, "just give her some bells", "she can run if she wants 2" and "not your island, she can cut down trees if she wants". I gave up and decided to take my two butterflies home to realise that her friend had blocked the exit. ._. Just disconnected.

So yeah:
-hate perverts
-hate people who ask for bells
-hate people who disconnect for no reason

Never really had a good island experience to be honest.


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 21, 2015)

Mariah said:


> SwagAk47 from Deadzone. If you frequently visit the NA island, you'll know him.



I've met that guy lots of times. He would disconnect everytime I try to block him xp


----------



## okaimii (Jul 21, 2015)

1. People who don't let you leave the island.
2. People who don't talk at all.
3. Bell beggars.
4. When people dig up millions of holes/cut down *all* of the trees.
5. When someone starts a tour but then they get up before you sit down, making you go on the tour all by yourself. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



PastelWitch said:


> My worst experience was just there. I logged in to find three girls and they were chatting and we exchanged greetings and what not. One asked if I had spare bells and I said that I didn't.
> 
> And here's where I made my mistake...
> 
> ...



That's horrible. Sorry you had such a bad experience. I don't know why people have to be so mean. :|


----------



## Eve (Jul 21, 2015)

PastelWitch said:


> My worst experience was just there. I logged in to find three girls and they were chatting and we exchanged greetings and what not. One asked if I had spare bells and I said that I didn't.
> 
> And here's where I made my mistake...
> 
> ...



That's... that's... wow. Why would someone do that? Meh, but there's nothing we can do to fix it, except for standing up for ourselves! Remember kids, when in doubt, flip the switch!


----------



## mintellect (Jul 21, 2015)

You got mail! said:


> I've met that guy lots of times. He would disconnect everytime I try to block him xp



I've heard of him from the tumblr of an island troll who no longer plays ACNL. One of those "Mr. I error everybody"'s, it seemed. Never met him though.


----------



## Eve (Jul 21, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I've heard of him from the tumblr of an island troll who no longer plays ACNL. One of those "Mr. I error everybody"'s, it seemed. Never met him though.



That's weird, 'cuz I've been on Club Tortimer for a looooong time, and I haven't met him!


----------



## Eve (Jul 22, 2015)

Bump! ^3^


----------



## natakazam (Jul 22, 2015)

i've been island hopping for giant clam shells and various other things, and i just walked into someone who immediately asked me for bells. i told her no and she told me "people in this game are so greedy." lol ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Eve (Jul 22, 2015)

natakazam said:


> i've been island hopping for giant clam shells and various other things, and i just walked into someone who immediately asked me for bells. i told her no and she told me "people in this game are so greedy." lol ?\_(ツ)_/?



Lol, such a great attitude.


----------



## Eve (Jul 23, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Eve (Jul 24, 2015)

I got one more:

When people talk in all caps ALL THE TIME!!!

Lol, that one bothers me.


----------



## desieroble (Jul 24, 2015)

Usually I'm good, but I've had a few creepers asking me super personal irl questions :/ Also when they start a tour and don't participate because they were talking to friends or something -.- I usually just stick around for a couple tours now, if I do go at all :3


----------



## Eve (Jul 24, 2015)

desieroble said:


> Usually I'm good, but I've had a few creepers asking me super personal irl questions :/ Also when they start a tour and don't participate because they were talking to friends or something -.- I usually just stick around for a couple tours now, if I do go at all :3



Lol, ikr?


----------



## Klave (Jul 24, 2015)

I've had a lot of nice people on Club Tortimer recently actually. There was even a Korean person who didn't type in English so we just pressed all of our emotions/jokes for a while, haha. There was an annoying guy who hit someone with a net but they weren't evil by any means. There was also someone who asked me for my friend code straight away which was a bit weird but she was still nice.


----------



## wacoma (Jul 24, 2015)

I am one of those annoying people who island hop, unfortunately. I wish there was a feature that let you select either leisure play/want to hang out with people or the option to island hop. I don't like just abruptly leaving people, but when I'm item hunting I'm pretty quick and single minded about it.


----------



## louise23 (Jul 24, 2015)

I had a good time today meet some nice people


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 24, 2015)

Yeah, I don't really like Club Tortimer that much. I mainly hop around for the exclusive items. If people greet me, I'll greet them back and I might stick around for a tour or two if they seem nice or interesting, but then I'm gone.


----------



## AutumnPast (Jul 24, 2015)

This is still ongoing I guess.  I hate the fact how Club Tortimer is supposed to be to play with other people and yet people
try and ignore you or take it for advantage. If you are simply going to do things by yourself or not speak then why not just go to your own personal island instead? Then you have others trying to ask/or demand that you give them bells,going far as to keeping you from leaving the island. As for the questions,I'd rather not go past my name. But I totally agree.


----------



## Klave (Jul 24, 2015)

I looked at the front post and am starting to wonder if I overuse emotions, haha. I like using the shocked one or a couple others but I don't use them every second or anything. I thought it was a nice thing to do, whoops.


----------



## Eve (Jul 24, 2015)

Klave said:


> I looked at the front post and am starting to wonder if I overuse emotions, haha. I like using the shocked one or a couple others but I don't use them every second or anything. I thought it was a nice thing to do, whoops.



Oh, I'm just talking about people who hardly talk, and just only use emotions. ^3^


----------



## Klave (Jul 25, 2015)

Gather around everyone, for I will tell you the story of Immie who I met today on Club Tortimer. This might be a long post so make yourself comfortable.

I was island hopping on Club Tortimer looking for a pink wetsuit to buy - it's the last one I needed to have collected them all. The island I came to didn't have a pink wetsuit but did have Immie. So as not to be rude, I said I was sad there was no pink wetsuit and was going to check other islands. She told me to wait, and said that she had a pink wetsuit on her island. She also said she really wanted a red one and I showed her that I had a red wetsuit. She suggested we trade and offered to do so in her town which I agreed to - she couldn't mess up my town or account or anything and the worst thing that could happen is me losing a wetsuit. We exchanged FCs and I went into her town.

Upon arrival, we changed into our wetsuits to show that we had them. She did indeed have a pink wetsuit. We traded and she said she was going to save, which she did, making her more trustworthy to me. She wanted to play a bit in her town so I agreed. I had a petition that needed signing from Agent S and she let me talk to her villagers to get it signed. She also randomly said that she had a crush on me (despite the fact we had only 'known' each other for 10 minutes lmao) and she didn't know why. I just said lol and kept going.

Two of her friends then came into the town - Sophie and Minty. Immie suggested we play dares so we did. She dared me to run around saying "I'm sooo pretty!!!" or something similar so I did. I dared Sophie to hit someone with a net which she did. Sophie dared Immie to run around saying "I'm a big fat poop from the toiler" or something which Immie did do. Shortly after this, I had to leave so I said thank you to Immie and went back to my town. She wanted us to register each other as best friends so I did, to make sure that she didn't come into my town unexpectedly when my gates were open.

Up until now, everything has been ok/good.

I came back online to play later and Immie came online soon after. She wanted to see my town. Reluctantly, I agreed as long as she didn't run on flowers or take anything without asking. When she came in, she offered me gold roses, a Jacob's ladder and white carnations as well as cyan heart balloon. I thought it was weird she had the first two because I noticed her town tree was rather small. I declined because I already had all those items but thanked her anyway. It was at this point she asked me if I like Sophie to which I replied that I thought she seemed nice. Apparently, she was a stealer though. She also walked up to me and said -hugs- which I didn't reply to because of what she said before and I didn't want to encourage that lol.

On the beach, she saw all my hybrids and said Sophie stole her red carnation so I offered her one of mine. She also wanted some other hybrids but I only let her have 1 blue pansy and 1 orange pansy because I had plenty. She didn't beg much at this point and she wanted to see main street. She asked how old I was and I told her I was 18; she replied by telling me she was 17. We both thought the other was a lot younger haha. 

*Okay, if you're reading for the horror story part then it begins around now.*

She said she lived alone in Glasgow, Scotland which was a shame because she thought we could meet in real life. I told her I lived in a different country so that couldn't happen (well even if we lived really close then I wouldn't meet her tbh). She then said Sophie, her friend from before, was asking her questions to ask me like if I'm gay and also wanted to tell me comments like she found me sexy (idk how she can find an animal crossing villager sexy lol). The questions got more inappropriate which I won't repeat. I told her it wasn't ok to say things like that and she said she deleted Sophie.

I showed her all the balloons I bought from a lovely person on TBT and she said she really wanted the purple ones because purple was her favourite colour. I said I'd like to keep them all because full collection and whatnot. She seemed a little sad but got over it - I couldn't change museum layout while there was a visitor in my town anyway. She also told me that Minty was asking her questions - inappropriate like Sophie's so she deleted Minty as well.

Just as we were about to leave the museum, she randomly gave me her mobile phone number. I told her that she shouldn't share personal info online and she said she didn't mind because she was 17. I told her I didn't want to know her number to which she said ok. She then suggested we go to the island. On the way there, I lectured her a little lol. I asked if she had given the number to anyone else and she said nope which was good. I said it's dangerous and she shouldn't do it again.

We arrived on the island, and she said she just realised something. Apparently Sophie had all of her money - 17 million bells. I said oh no but was also curious about how she got 17 million bells in such little time (her town tree was smaller than this one: ) 



Spoiler











Apparently, she had been glitching and duping with Sophie. It failed and all of the bells were in Sophie's town. I asked why she couldn't do that again and she said she forgot how to glitch. I didn't want to give her loads of money and possibly get scammed so I just told her about bugs on the island and wished her good luck on getting loads of bells again.

She wanted to go back to my town now, so we got back on the boat. She also said she had to leave and was walking along the beach on the way out. She asked for black hybrids again. I declined saying that I didn't have many and she already has hybrids from me. I told her about fertiliser and said for her to try herself for longer because I could see she hadn't played very long. She started begging but I declined, asking for me to breed some more first so I could rebreed easier and then give hybrids to her. Immie said Sophie would give back all of her bells is Immie gave Sophie one of each black hybrid (so apparently she didn't delete Sophie?). I said I'd give the black hybrids but Immie said that she had to give them. At this point, it was obvious that wasn't the truth so I declined. 

She said she had to go and for me to end the session. She also wanted me to come to her town and bring the purple balloons - I said I would come later. 

So that was a weird experience. She started off nice and I still have my pink wetsuit which is great but things took a bad turn when she came into my town. She didn't take anything I didn't see and she was within my eyesight pretty much the whole time too. Now I don't know if I should just delete her and try to forget this whole experience but I would feel a little bad. I don't know how much of her story to believe but I am still confused lol. Any advice from anyone?


----------



## Momo15 (Jul 25, 2015)

I really hate when I offer to go on a tour with someone, they agree, and then when I sit down to start the tour, they get up! If you don't want to go, just say no, I'll go by myself! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Klave said:


> Just as we were about to leave the museum, she randomly gave me her mobile phone number. I told her that she shouldn't share personal info online and she said she didn't mind because she was 17. I told her I didn't want to know her number to which she said ok. She then suggested we go to the island. On the way there, I lectured her a little lol. I asked if she had given the number to anyone else and she said nope which was good. I said it's dangerous and she shouldn't do it again.


Since y'all are in different countries, it would've cost a buttload of money to text or call her anyway. (No matter where you are)


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 25, 2015)

Klave said:


> snip


If she was acting really weird around you, then I wouldn't invite her back to your town. If someone asks you for a ton of stuff right away, you probably don't want to be friends with her. Maybe you could visit her town again and see if she acts differently. Most people on Club Tortimer don't really want to be your friend; they just want to hide behind the shield of anonymity to trick people into giving them stuff or just steal it themselves. If someone is really looking for friends, looking for friends on a site like TBT is better than just random island hopping. So, I'd try to visit her again and see if she wants to do anything with you that does not involve you giving her stuff. If she really is a fun person to hang out with, then you can give her stuff because you like her, but if she is expecting you to buy her friendship with gifts, just get rid of her.


----------



## Klave (Jul 25, 2015)

@Momo: The number was a UK number so cost wouldn't have been a problem but you shouldn't give your number away online so I didn't do it for that reason.

@Red Cat: I decided to remove her from my friend list. If I went to her town, she would have wanted the purple balloons or eventually the black hybrids. I figured it was just easier to forget everything because of the inappropriate friends and kind of begging. I have friends to play with here anyway so it doesn't matter too much that I removed her I guess.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 28, 2015)

The amount of racists on CT.


----------



## stinaj68 (Jul 28, 2015)

For a while I was one of those people that show up on the island, look at the items and if I didn't see anything that I liked I would leave immediately. I was only doing this because I was trying to find certain items and having no luck on my own island. I have everything that I need from the island now so I don't do that anymore. I can see how this would be annoying for people actually trying to play on the island always getting interupted.

As for people blocking you so that you can't leave the island, I had never experienced this. But it seems like this would be really annoying especially if you have an item that you want to get home with. If someone wouldn't let me off the island, I probably would manually just turn off the game since I know everything before coming to the island was saved. The only problem would be not being able to take the items that you bought on the island with you.

I don't like it when people talk all the time on the island. I'm normally a single player type of person so constantly talking really bores me. I don't type fast on the 3ds either so it takes a while for me to talk back to other people. I also don't like it when people ask for my friend code so they can come to my town. I don't know these people, so I'm not letting them come anywhere near my town so they can possibly destroy it.


----------



## Eve (Jul 28, 2015)

Klave said:


> Gather around everyone, for I will tell you the story of Immie who I met today on Club Tortimer. This might be a long post so make yourself comfortable.
> 
> I was island hopping on Club Tortimer looking for a pink wetsuit to buy - it's the last one I needed to have collected them all. The island I came to didn't have a pink wetsuit but did have Immie. So as not to be rude, I said I was sad there was no pink wetsuit and was going to check other islands. She told me to wait, and said that she had a pink wetsuit on her island. She also said she really wanted a red one and I showed her that I had a red wetsuit. She suggested we trade and offered to do so in her town which I agreed to - she couldn't mess up my town or account or anything and the worst thing that could happen is me losing a wetsuit. We exchanged FCs and I went into her town.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't believe the part about giving the hybrids to Sophie and saying that she "had to deliver them." That's just another trick you can't fall for. Immie seems nice, but I wouldn't let her into your town if you're uncomfortable about her begging. 

Oh... whoops! Problem already solved. Man, I'm stupid.


----------



## Akimari (Jul 30, 2015)

Had my first "bad" encounter on Club Tortimer today. I was island hopping for some rare stuff, and someone else who was there sent a message saying "ugh... hi...". Being stupidly curious, I asked them what was wrong. 

Their response? "i am abused."

So I ask them if it's physical abuse and they say yeah, it's coming from their dad. Then I asked if they'd told the cops, and they said he's already in jail. I said something like "I'm sorry that's happened to you" and then just left. Like, I understand that those kinds of things are traumatizing and life-ruining, but Club Tortimer is very much NOT the place to be sharing those things considering how personal they are and how the people who you share it with can't do much at all.

I just was looking for my cabana stuff dangit ;_;


----------



## natakazam (Jul 30, 2015)

*walks out of the hut onto a random island*
*girl has chopped down every tree, bush, taken every shell, and dug holes everywhere*
*says "welcome to my fortress"*
*immediately leaves*


EDIT: just went to the next island, promptly upon arrival the girl there, who is alone, tells me "i have a boyfriend." classic


----------



## Archangel (Jul 30, 2015)

Guy characters that will blatantly hit on my girl character like we're actually going to hook up over an Animal Crossing game. It's not even funny or slightly humorous it's just annoying and I end up having to island hop in order to meet NORMAL people.


----------



## Eve (Aug 3, 2015)

Archangel said:


> Guy characters that will blatantly hit on my girl character like we're actually going to hook up over an Animal Crossing game. It's not even funny or slightly humorous it's just annoying and I end up having to island hop in order to meet NORMAL people.



Oh god, that happens to me all the time. They say, "Date me now!" or "Date me and give me money!" 

And wow, I haven't been on TBT in a while! Yes, I know that this thread hasn't been updated for like, three days, but oh well!


----------



## jiny (Aug 9, 2015)

I just bought CT today and I went on to see who was there! It was a girl named Mary from Clover. I came and she immediately asked, "Do you have the bow wig?", I do have the bow wig but I did not want to give it away to some stranger so I said, "No sorry." with a sad face. She said, "ok..thx" Then she said, "Wanna see something cool?", with this face, : D. I said sure, and she changed into a design that was inappropriate for my age, so I just said o.o. Hope you can guess what design it was by when she said this, "suk my milk", I went to Leilani straight after that. I'm glad she didn't use the inventory method to not let me go away. So I did block her, which was a good decision. But when I talked to Leilani, Mary kept saying, suk, over and over again. I was like, jeez stfu


----------



## jiny (Aug 16, 2015)

I wanna hear horror stories!


----------



## milkyi (Aug 16, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> I just bought CT today and I went on to see who was there! It was a girl named Mary from Clover. I came and she immediately asked, "Do you have the bow wig?", I do have the bow wig but I did not want to give it away to some stranger so I said, "No sorry." with a sad face. She said, "ok..thx" Then she said, "Wanna see something cool?", with this face, : D. I said sure, and she changed into a design that was inappropriate for my age, so I just said o.o. Hope you can guess what design it was by when she said this, "suk my milk", I went to Leilani straight after that. I'm glad she didn't use the inventory method to not let me go away. So I did block her, which was a good decision. But when I talked to Leilani, Mary kept saying, suk, over and over again. I was like, jeez stfu



Oh man, I had one girl who said I should **** myself, and another who told me I was ugly lmao.


----------



## jiny (Aug 16, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Oh man, I had one girl who said I should **** myself, and another who told me I was ugly lmao.



lmao people can be so cruel


----------



## effys (Aug 16, 2015)

I have only had one semi-annoying experience. On my second day of having Club Tortimer, I joined an island and some kid was dressed up in a Team Rocket outfit and would only type in ALL CAPS. This little boy typed out the entire team rocket song and when I tried to leave (obviously I tried to leave), he would prevent me from doing so. So I was forced to go on like six tours with him, where he yelled at me in all caps to do things and he was so bad at doing everything. When he had to leave, I was so happy. Jeesh

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, 90% of people always ask how old I am. I'm fine telling people that I'm 22 but they act so shocked that it gets annoying. And I feel weird going on tours with 12-16 year olds but whatever. I just use the game as a time-filler because I'm in med school and it helps pass the time/helps me stay awake


----------



## Song (Aug 16, 2015)

I once had someone flip the switch on me in the middle of a tour.

I think I will visit the Island.


----------



## jiny (Aug 16, 2015)

Oh yeah I got one!

There was a whiny kid who kept saying, "I CANT FIND FOSSILS GIVE ME ALL OF YOURS OR ILL DISCONNECT"
no body listened and he disconnected 
we did 10 tours.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Aug 16, 2015)

Archangel said:


> Guy characters that will blatantly hit on my girl character like we're actually going to hook up over an Animal Crossing game. It's not even funny or slightly humorous it's just annoying and I end up having to island hop in order to meet NORMAL people.



This is a pet peeve of mine too!  I've had older guys ask me weird, inappropriate questions, and it's disturbing.  It's not like we're going to meet up irl anyway, nor am I interested in that. o n o'


----------



## CainWolf (Aug 16, 2015)

Archangel said:


> Guy characters that will blatantly hit on my girl character like we're actually going to hook up over an Animal Crossing game. It's not even funny or slightly humorous it's just annoying and I end up having to island hop in order to meet NORMAL people.



I have had this happen in pretty much every multiplayer game ever, at some point I just started making guy characters all the time and it has... Not exactly decreased the number of people awkwardly hitting on me but at least girls are less creepy about it so I call that a win.


----------



## coderp (Aug 16, 2015)

I just went, and some girl was like "I'm 6 years old, are you a boy?"

I said "Yes? I am a boy"

next thing I know she starts removing her hat/accessory and moving towards me slowly

then she asked me "do you like me" 

I flipped that wifi switch _*so*_ fast.


on an unrelated note to that^ 
I also had an encounter where someone told me this game was "only for girls 10-13 years old"
Me being a 17 year old guy, I ignored them and then they trapped me on the island..


I was island hopping for a while to find silver axes, and right when i found an island with them, I get trapped and am forced to disconnect...


----------



## Llust (Aug 16, 2015)

i fkg hate getting trolled at club tortimer. there was this one time i was just starting out with the game and after saying hi to the person who was there, he talked to the npc at the desk (i forgot her name) but didnt tap any options just so i'd be trapped on the island (in other words, i cant leave properly without talking to the npc at the desk..but he's blocking the way so i cant) ._. as i mentioned, i was starting out so i didnt know that i could have just flipped the wi-fi switch..but long story short, i didnt return to my town until the day prior to that..theres not a lot of people who troll anymore, but i've had more incidents with it and they were so annoying

the other pet peeves are just minor such as people asking me to buy them things, lend bells, asking for my friend code to come by my town right off the bat..etc, etc

there was this short phase i had where i was overly kind to everybody, so i was on the island with some other person (im guessing she was around 10 y/o based off the way she typed and complained/raged when i didnt do what she wanted >.< but as i said, i was going through the overly kind phase so i couldn't just leave her)..alright--she ended up guilt tripping me into spending over 30 metals for bush starts and furniture. i honestly cant believe i actually did that for some spoiled piece of trash lol..

afterwards, she guilt tripped me again into coming into my town with the sh-t like "plss i dont have any friends  lemme in plssss" that fkg..i have every shop unlocked in my main street and i was planning on buying furniture, bush starts, clothes, etc for my catalog. she basically bought every single item that i planned on buying..like she didnt even ask if she could shop. she just ran out of my sight into main street right when she arrived without saying anything .. and i didnt know how to flip the switch or end the session at the time

then she went down to my town. this is there i really get ticked off and my overly kind phase ended ^-^ i had a literal forest of perfect peaches..she started shaking down at least half of that forest and took the perfect peaches..like why? at that point, i tried kindly telling her to leave but im guessing she ignored me..i had to deal with other things involving her too, but i already ranted enough haha


----------



## jiny (Aug 17, 2015)

coderp said:


> I just went, and some girl was like "I'm 6 years old, are you a boy?"
> 
> I said "Yes? I am a boy"
> 
> ...



I laughed too hard at this lol she was 6?!


----------



## effys (Aug 17, 2015)

coderp said:


> I just went, and some girl was like "I'm 6 years old, are you a boy?"
> 
> I said "Yes? I am a boy"
> 
> ...



How do 6 year olds even acquire a 3DS and know how to set it up to connect to internet? Man idk. At age 6, I probably still thought I could talk to animals


----------



## Neechan (Aug 17, 2015)

I had a group and a girl a week ago. 

So first, the group, they were all kids. (within the age group of 8 to 12) They were having fun, but boy, kids are skeptical about adults playing (i mean REALLY skeptical, like i don't believe you type answers)

I talked for a while with them, did a few tours and then i just put my mayor to the side and watched her idle (the rest were out catching bugs) and then the girl came beside me and idled along with me; saying nothing and eventually, the island resettied. (question, why DOES the island resettied?)

Second, there was this girl. I don't know how old she was, but we just talked about mundane things (How's the weather? How was your day? stuff like that)

Then she started acting weird and tried making advancements on me, she literally got in my mayors personal space and started typing suggestive noises with the chat 

(i mean extremely suggestive, like she was in a Japanese -well, you know-) I told her to stop but she didn't, I couldn't do anything to disconnect from her (i have the N3DS so i couldn't flick the switch) 

Never in my life had i wanted to slug someones character so much, she kept on doing this for a minute, alternating between noises, and then it resettied. 

I sighed in relief, never in my life had i been happier to be resettied while on the island

I have yet to be held hostage, have beggars or have people chop down tree's


On another note, i went to someone else's town as well, she was a really nice person, but sadly the group before me, and a few people currently in town, had took one of her hybrids (a gold rose) near her house.

We all helped her look for it, and hoped that it was placed somewhere else, but to no avail, it was gone, she was really sad as well, but one of her friends gave her some extra hybrids after the fact...so it was a happy end to say the least 

[edit: formatting and words >.>]


----------



## jiny (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm going to CT and see if I encounter any weirdos lol


----------



## coderp (Aug 17, 2015)

effys said:


> How do 6 year olds even acquire a 3DS and know how to set it up to connect to internet? Man idk. At age 6, I probably still thought I could talk to animals



literally same. at age 6 i thought my cat was a pokemon no joke

- - - Post Merge - - -



KawaiiX3 said:


> I laughed too hard at this lol she was 6?!



Literally as soon as I joined that's what she said. I just wanted a silver axe rip


----------



## UntilWeBleed (Aug 17, 2015)

Jeez, where do you people meet such horrible people? After reading most of these stories I'm _so_ glad I don't let people on the island when I play, which has been quite rare lately. I've only had a few bad experiences and they're pretty standard, i.e., people begging for money, holding me hostage, scaring bugs away etc,. It's just so annoying. And the beggars confuse me because???? Just catch the bugs and fish??? It's honestly mind-blowing how ignorant some people are. And I've got a few tips for you guys!!!


If your only intent on the island is getting bugs/fish just start a tour but don't go on it when no one is on the island with you and it'll stop people from joining the same island as you. It's a very effective way of getting expensive bugs during the day when I do it 
Arrived at the island and all the trees and bushes are gone? Just go on a tour when someone else is on the island and when you come back it'll all be back ^-^ I haven't used the island too much lately (depression really kicks my a$$. It's truly incredible) so I forget if this works if you're the only one on the island, but if memory serves correctly I believe it works only if there's someone else on the island since they stay on that island and you get transferred to another one.
Go on tours to save often. If you do the method where you open a tour and don't go on it to keep people out this really only serves the purpose of keeping your items safe from Resetti, but this is also good if you don't do that and worry of people being inconsiderate and switch flipping.

That ends my tips for the island! One last pet peeve I have is people that try to talk to you. I don't go on the island to make friends; my only purpose there is to get bugs/fish and items. And, if you're young (I mean younger than 18), just be careful out there. Even on such a cutesy game like AC:NL there are still tons of creeps and rude people out there. Remember that the switch is your friend and use it to your advantage.


----------



## floresita (Aug 17, 2015)

1. when i arrive the FIRST thing they ask for is my FC like i don't know you so no (i usually lie and say i already have 100 friends)
2. people who beg for money
3. they arrive and they just start destroying everything (cutting down trees, digging up bushes, running all over the flowers)
mostly everything else i can tolerate but these are the things that make me want to leave instantly


----------



## sock (Aug 17, 2015)

People who speak a different language, and even when you clearly start talking in your native language, they carry on talking. Like, I'm not about to get Google translate up to be able to talk to who is probably an immature -10 year old bell beggar?


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 17, 2015)

i usually go to empty islands (the islands of my country are empty like 90% of the times i visit them) so I don't really have problems with other people that much.

but!! the ones that destroy the island and then leave... like. okay then?? thanks??? why do they even do it, it's so annoying!


----------



## SomeKindaWeirdo (Aug 17, 2015)

The ones who just go around silently not really interacting with other people, just fish and bug catching. Like, you can do that at your own house, why come to the multiplayer island if you don't wanna play multiplayer? Do some tours with me or at least talk!


----------



## Akimari (Aug 17, 2015)

SomeKindaWeirdo said:


> The ones who just go around silently not really interacting with other people, just fish and bug catching. Like, you can do that at your own house, why come to the multiplayer island if you don't wanna play multiplayer? Do some tours with me or at least talk!



Eh I usually go on multiplayer just to see if they have rare items, and then stay to do bug and fish hunting since I don't feel like traveling back home then to my island again. That's just me though.


----------



## ieRWaZz (Aug 17, 2015)

I actually met some nice people on the island


----------



## effys (Aug 17, 2015)

I actually ran into someone named Axel that spoke Spanish and I was able to commnicate with him (I took Spanish, def not fluent) and he was super nice and we went on tours and such for a while. Then, some kid came on the island and was so offended that Axel spoke Spanish and was swearing all over the place. This kid was a lunatic. Like, he was soo mad that someone was speaking a different language on an international island. I spoke in English to the kid to try to calm him down but when I said something simple to Axel, the kid lost his mind and said "another f****** Axel?? im out" and he left the island


----------



## mintellect (Aug 17, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> Oh yeah I got one!
> 
> There was a whiny kid who kept saying, "I CANT FIND FOSSILS GIVE ME ALL OF YOURS OR ILL DISCONNECT"
> no body listened and he disconnected
> we did 10 tours.



Four fossils appear in your town every day. Come on.
Also you can't bring fossils to the island. Duh.


----------



## pafupafu (Aug 17, 2015)

Just rude people in general. One time me and my best friend landed on the same island and a girl joined just to curse at us, call us names, and then disconnect.


----------



## jiny (Aug 17, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Four fossils appear in your town every day. Come on.
> Also you can't bring fossils to the island. Duh.



No it was a fossil finding tour, and he said he couldn't find the ones he needed.
and I'm pretty sure he was 7 or 8.


----------



## Lars (Aug 18, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> when people destroy the island then leave :,)



I did this like 150 times :')


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 18, 2015)

Lars said:


> I did this like 150 times :')



but why


----------



## Lars (Aug 18, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> but why





Because the people were not so nice to me.
And it us fun to do


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 18, 2015)

Lars said:


> Because the people were not so nice to me.
> And it us fun to do



haha omg )x
but i will have to admit, i have trashed the island a few times myself... it is kind of fun :>


----------



## Lars (Aug 18, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> haha omg )x
> but i will have to admit, i have trashed the island a few times myself... it is kind of fun :>



Once I trashed my friends island ( her island ) 
And she went berserk on my ass :')


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2015)

bump
this isn't my thread but I wanna hear stories


----------



## milkyi (Aug 18, 2015)

Yesterday I met a girl trying to be Aika from the infamous Aika village, she even said  "I love my mommy." xD I went on a tour since they had one wetsuit I wanted.


----------



## Quill (Aug 18, 2015)

I've never gone (aside from once) but honestly it just doesn't sound fun to me. Doing tours with other people would be cool, but other than that I don't quite see the point in it

....It probably doesn't help that I'm two-three times older than half of the people I'm likely to meet there.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 18, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> No it was a fossil finding tour, and he said he couldn't find the ones he needed.
> and I'm pretty sure he was 7 or 8.



Oh. I guess that makes more sense, but why would he get so mad and flip the switch?


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Oh. I guess that makes more sense, but why would he get so mad and flip the switch?



probably cause he's too little

- - - Post Merge - - -

going to club tortimer
wish me lots of luck


----------



## milkyi (Aug 18, 2015)

Also, I had met a girl today who thought my hair was hacked xD (I was wearing the Hair-Bow wig.)


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Also, I had met a girl today who thought my hair was hacked xD (I was wearing the Hair-Bow wig.)



she was probably young xD


----------



## mintellect (Aug 22, 2015)

So today I ran into two people on the same island: One guy who seemed pretty normal, and a beggar.
She was yelling at me to give her bells, and then said she would give bells in return. I asked what was the point if she was just giving what she received. She then gave me and the other guy 3K and then yells at me to give her bells. So I give her the 3k back. But she wants more, and I say no. She then rages and yells how she's older than me (stated she was 12 before, and I'm 11) and I had to "losen" to her. I said how age really doesn't matter if you're stupid. And then she says she's nineteen when she clearly said she was 12 before, and goes on to say she hates me, I'm a loser, etc. All because I wouldn't give her virtual money. I even pointed that out, and I also pointed out how she could catch bugs instead of begging but she said no. Every time she insulted me she'd be like BOOM IN YOUR FACE, and I kept saying how I really wasn't bothered at all (although I was, but I was more sick of it than offended). Eventually I get so sick of her I decide to play dirty. I set up a tour and didn't go on it, trapping them on the island, but the girl didn't figure that out. I then gave her about 700k and she thanks me and keeps saying she's "sory" about what she called me. When she realizes she can't leave, she asks me to let her leave and she'll give the bells back. I wasn't going to fall for that, so I refused, and she said she'd give them to me right then if I canceled the tour. I said screw that and flipped the switch.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 22, 2015)

I get super peeved at girls in game who hit on me, saying they want me as their "BF", even though that girl is probably like 7 or something.

I mean come on people, sometimes I'll run into people who want to have S## in game, that's just... I'm done, bye. P.s. I'm only 14, this is sexual hurrasment.


----------



## jiny (Aug 22, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> So today I ran into two people on the same island: One guy who seemed pretty normal, and a beggar.
> She was yelling at me to give her bells, and then said she would give bells in return. I asked what was the point if she was just giving what she received. She then gave me and the other guy 3K and then yells at me to give her bells. So I give her the 3k back. But she wants more, and I say no. She then rages and yells how she's older than me (stated she was 12 before, and I'm 11) and I had to "losen" to her. I said how age really doesn't matter if you're stupid. And then she says she's nineteen when she clearly said she was 12 before, and goes on to say she hates me, I'm a loser, etc. All because I wouldn't give her virtual money. I even pointed that out, and I also pointed out how she could catch bugs instead of begging but she said no. Every time she insulted me she'd be like BOOM IN YOUR FACE, and I kept saying how I really wasn't bothered at all (although I was, but I was more sick of it than offended). Eventually I get so sick of her I decide to play dirty. I set up a tour and didn't go on it, trapping them on the island, but the girl didn't figure that out. I then gave her about 700k and she thanks me and keeps saying she's "sory" about what she called me. When she realizes she can't leave, she asks me to let her leave and she'll give the bells back. I wasn't going to fall for that, so I refused, and she said she'd give them to me right then if I canceled the tour. I said screw that and flipped the switch.



Oh wow, it seems as the other guy didn't really care lmao unless I missed something


----------



## koaluna (Aug 22, 2015)

Particularly for the bell beggars, I changed the comment in my tpc "No, I will not give you bells"


----------



## mags (Aug 22, 2015)

I was trying to help a girl on the Island yesterday, she was a few fish, bugs, sea creatures short and as I have a full encyclopaedia I was going thu mine to tell her what she was missing. This other girl was being so annoying and then said she was going to error and started counting down from 10, so selfish, sadly she did error.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 22, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> I get super peeved at girls in game who hit on me, saying they want me as their "BF", even though that girl is probably like 7 or something.
> 
> I mean come on people, sometimes I'll run into people who want to have S## in game, that's just... I'm done, bye. P.s. I'm only 14, this is sexual hurrasment.



It doesn't bother me when people beg for bells, act rude, etc, but this is the one thing that really bugs me. I hate it when people flirt with me on the Island or talk about sex. I hate it even more when I see two other people flirting with eachother. It's always a couple of kids, and the girl wants the boy to be her boyfriend.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 22, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> Oh wow, it seems as the other guy didn't really care lmao unless I missed something



Yeah,  he seemed to be just standing around and typing faces ( :/, :0, etc) to show what he was thinking of the situation. It would've been nice if he backed me up though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



koaluna said:


> Particularly for the bell beggars, I changed the comment in my tpc "No, I will not give you bells"



Sometimes I really want to do that, but it's fun to watch little kids beg.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 22, 2015)

omg I don't really go to the island that much anymore to play with other players around the world, but when I went to the island a while ago there was this girl who apparently was having a conversation with a boy before I came. She was like, "look at those hot bods" or something like that, and I was like thinking "uh dude, you can't see bods in this game...lol." The guy didn't really say anything, but I'm pretty sure he was uncomfortable because of that, and so was I. Although it was pretty awkward, I got some laughs out of it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 22, 2015)

Bump because I want to hear other people's stories!


----------



## milkyi (Aug 22, 2015)

Some guy asked me to be his girlfriend. I said "No sorry, I'm gay, I only like girls" (Not true I'm pan, but didn't want to be this guys girlfriend) Then he started ranting about how I should die in hell, and that god doesn't love me. ;p


----------



## Vintage Viola (Oct 2, 2015)

Okay, so about a month ago I went to the Island right? As soon as I get there there were two people sitting in the chairs, a girl and a guy. The girl immediately hops up when I come within site of her and tells me that the guy told her he was gonna molest her. And that he was 45 and she was just 11. He gets up and he's all like "dat bich is lyin!!!1!1"

Now obviously I wanted to leave right away, but then the guy started a tour and trapped us there and demanded the girl tell me she was lying or else we couldn't leave. I wasn't having all of that so I flipped the switch, didn't go back for a while.

A week ago I decided to go back again. When I got there some girl was there just running around. She stopped and immediately asked me if I was rich. I told her no, then she must have looked at my badges or something cause she told me that I had the bronze bell saver one. I told her I spent all of that already (wasn't lying either, bank was empty) then she was like "alright, you won't give me bells?"  then she changed into some shirt design I'm assuming she made, that was skin colored and had a pair of lopsided, badly drawn boobs on them and said "then suck my teetees!!" 

I swear I never flipped the switch so fast. I've had fun at Club Tortimer, but dumb stuff like this takes away from it.


----------



## Burumun (Oct 2, 2015)

The worst I've had is some girl who tried begging. I was island hopping for yellow hibiscus shoots, and of course they ended up being on the same island she was. I just bought the shoots while ignoring her begging, and of course she flipped the switch when my inventory was 3/4 full.

There was also some dude who wanted a kiss or something, but that wasn't as recent, or nearly as annoying.


----------



## Neon Skylite (Dec 5, 2015)

effys said:


> I actually ran into someone named Axel that spoke Spanish and I was able to commnicate with him (I took Spanish, def not fluent) and he was super nice and we went on tours and such for a while. Then, some kid came on the island and was so offended that Axel spoke Spanish and was swearing all over the place. This kid was a lunatic. Like, he was soo mad that someone was speaking a different language on an international island. I spoke in English to the kid to try to calm him down but when I said something simple to Axel, the kid lost his mind and said "another f****** Axel?? im out" and he left the island



The same thing happened to me but his name was Pierre and he spoke French. We went on a few tours and had lots of fun. Then we had a little competition: we would catch fish/bugs for five minutes and when it ended we would check the price with the customer (i forgot her name. You know, the one who pays ridiculously low?) and whoever had the largest price wins. Pierre won, as he was the one who caught all the fish. I had to settle with wharf roaches and butterflies and he caught hammerhead sharks and napoleon fish. I can confirm he said that is was his lucky day. He said he found some euro on the side of his bus stop to school and he won a raffle at his school library. So I guess it's fine.
And yes I speak fluent French!
I was just about to ask if he wanted to trade FC's with me and then said obnoxious kid comes along.
But the kid's name was Mayor hayden from leaf. He immediately got set off with Pierre's "Bonne soire?" or "good evening"
hayden kept saying "I DONT SPEAK FRENCH DUMMY" and I offered to translate what he said into English which I said in English but he rejected in the most rude way possible. "oh do you speak french too" and then I say yes. His reply? "i want to do the reseti but i cant" "I DONT WANT TO BE IN CT IF EVERYONE SPEAKS FRENCH" and then he redirects the insults from Pierre to me. We just went on a tour together and we managed to get on just before hayden could join, though. We managed to trade FC's, though.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 5, 2015)

am i the only one who havent been to club tortimer? ._.


----------



## mayortash (Dec 5, 2015)

snoozit said:


> am i the only one who havent been to club tortimer? ._.



To be honest, you aren't missing much. The only reason I ever went on there was to collect unorderables that you can only get from CT islands. And even that is frustrating. 

I will also add that I have no issues with someone just arriving and then leaving. It's pretty obvious that they're island hopping if that's the case. I always tried to change my TPC greeting to "island hopping - sorry" as most people check that as soon as you arrive so they'll see the message.


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 5, 2015)

Ettienne said:


> I only go for the island gift shop items. So I island hop and never stay very long. But I always reply with a hello if I'm greeted. You make me feel bad... D;



Me too. I don't really do it that often anymore since I pretty much have all the items i want, but whenever I did go, I would ALWAYS, ALWAYS ALWAYS, encounter someone who wanted money. it was incredibly annoying.


----------



## Soraru (Dec 5, 2015)

yeah I don't ever deal with people on Club Tortimer. Its kind of difficult to communicate over New Leaf anyway. Typing is too slow. I only got it because I wanted the white wet suit and I island hopped a lot. It took me 4 hours to find it and some people got an attitude towards me and even flicked the wi-fi switch every time I found it and wanted to go home to save.They only got mean and flicked the switch when I told them I'm trying to find the wet suit, so when I finally just decided to ignore everyone, and kept island hopping, that's when I was able to find it.


----------



## Rabirin (Dec 5, 2015)

Hmm, I don't really have any club tortimer pet peeves. I guess the only pet peeve I would have is when people stop you from leaving by keeping their inventory open and island beggars.


----------



## Dorian (Dec 5, 2015)

I've still never been.


----------



## gem83 (Dec 5, 2015)

I only went twice and it was alright. I ended up with two girls and a boy who all seemed to be around 10 years old? (I don't mean that as an insult, I really think they were) They kept screaming "OTP OTP OTP" "SENPAI SENPAI" all over the place. I dropped some bells for them and one of the girls took them all. I was like "hey hey one per person" and she acted all depressed. I left. lol It wasn't a bad experience, just kinda weird.


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 5, 2015)

Someone randomly dropped a full pockets worth of bells on me, then I accidentally left on a tour without them. I felt awful about it. Oops.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Dec 5, 2015)

I never bothered with Club Tortimer because of all I've heard about it. Seems like no one has a good experience with it.


----------



## RibbonFinale (Dec 5, 2015)

Bell beggars anger me a lot, but it's mostly just the inconsiderate/rude children that come in. It's sad really.

Had this kid come up for me and demand for bells. Didn't even ask, just flat out demanded that I give them bells. I lied and told them that I don't have any on me, and that they're all in my house. He said I was lying, but I reassured him I was not and he bought it. Then he went on to harass some other little girl for bells. It's really sad how desperate some people are. ALL of these awful people I've met have been American. ALWAYS.

It seems like whenever I'm having a good time, someone has to come in and ruin it because.. they can?


----------



## xPengyMC_ (Dec 5, 2015)

Same with what multiple people have said I'm guessing, I'll go there, say hello and they will just not respond...ever.


----------



## mayortash (Dec 5, 2015)

Ooh I did think of one thing that does bug me. When folks flip the wifi switch before I even get there (like just when Kapp'n is about to get to the island). If you don't want other people on your island then don't go to CT.


----------



## mintellect (Dec 5, 2015)

I went to an island where there was a girl who was talking to Leilani and wouldn't stop, meaning I couldn't leave. I waited around for a long time and even read the entire CT manual, but she wouldn't stop. I eventually flipped the switch.


----------



## Neon Skylite (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm going to go to CT and see who's there after I buy a few turnips and donate fossils.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've changed my catchphrase on the TPC to "No, I will not give you bells." Sucks to be them!


----------



## piske (Dec 5, 2015)

I went to the island twice and it was so awkward I immediately left ;w;


----------



## Minerva (Dec 5, 2015)

I went to the island once and the girl that was there shoved my villager away the counter. I was worry she was going to keep talking to Leilani, but she moved away and I hurried back to my town. I want to go island hopping, but I don't know if it's worth it.


----------



## piske (Dec 5, 2015)

Is the Club Tortimer island the only way to obtain some items?


----------



## Chicha (Dec 5, 2015)

I still have never gone to CT. After reading everyone's experiences, I think I'll make do without it.

Lots of crazy people out there. How sad for such a lighthearted game. ._.


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

omgggg i remember this thread c:


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 5, 2015)

The only thing I hate about Club Tortimer is that it requires you to connect to the Internet everytime you want to go on Club Tortimer island, especially island hoppers like me. Connecting to the Internet makes the game save and saving destroys your towns grass. :c


----------



## mayortash (Dec 6, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> Is the Club Tortimer island the only way to obtain some items?



Yeah, there's certain items you can only get on CT islands.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RainCrossing said:


> The only thing I hate about Club Tortimer is that it requires you to connect to the Internet everytime you want to go on Club Tortimer island, especially island hoppers like me. Connecting to the Internet makes the game save and saving destroys your towns grass. :c



Wait, I didn't realise in-game saves did that. I thought it was only when you saved and quit the session.


----------



## maarowak (Dec 6, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> The only thing I hate about Club Tortimer is that it requires you to connect to the Internet everytime you want to go on Club Tortimer island, especially island hoppers like me. Connecting to the Internet makes the game save and saving destroys your towns grass. :c



unless you go and run through your grass every time you get off CT, it's not going to change anything? saving only updates your grass "status", if you haven't damaged it between saves, it's not going to change anything... I believe? It never happened with mine and I island hopped a lot in my first town.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 6, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> The only thing I hate about Club Tortimer is that it requires you to connect to the Internet everytime you want to go on Club Tortimer island, especially island hoppers like me. Connecting to the Internet makes the game save and saving destroys your towns grass. :c



I'm pretty sure the only thing that destroys your grass is _you_ walking/running on it. 




Minerva said:


> I went to the island once and the girl that was there shoved my villager away the counter. I was worry she was going to keep talking to Leilani, but she moved away and I hurried back to my town. I want to go island hopping, but I don't know if it's worth it.



I think it's worth it because I got my pink, red and white wet suits, treasure chest, muumuu, hibiscus hairpin and sea globe.  Of course, you can always buy them from someone here. I only island hop, though; I don't talk to people.


----------



## mayortash (Dec 6, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I think it's worth it because I got my pink, red and white wet suits, treasure chest, muumuu, hibiscus hairpin and sea globe.  Of course, you can always buy them from someone here. I only island hop, though; I don't talk to people.



Aw darn it. I forgot you could get the treasure chest. Now I need that for my ocean themed room.


----------



## louise23 (Dec 6, 2015)

I hate it when people ask for your bells or what you have one


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 6, 2015)

Everything mentioned on this thread is the reason I don't use Club T.


----------



## vexnir (Dec 6, 2015)

I was having fun reading these and wanted to go to CT myself (have only been a few times in the past, a looong time ago) so I could troll the beggars. But I was pleasantly surprised.

I went to 5 islands. 2 were empty, 2 had silent people, 1 had a nice girl I did tours with and it was honestly lots of fun!


----------



## mintellect (Dec 6, 2015)

vexnir said:


> I was having fun reading these and wanted to go to CT myself (have only been a few times in the past, a looong time ago) so I could troll the beggars. But I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> I went to 5 islands. 2 were empty, 2 had silent people, 1 had a nice girl I did tours with and it was honestly lots of fun!



Trolling beggars is fun too. I've only done it once, though, and I only do it when the begging gets out of control. Someone who claimed they were 30 (which I highly doubt because they couldn't even spell 'listen') kept calling me an idiot and a loser and all this s*it and demanding bells and saying I should 'losen' to her just because she was older. I got so sick of it I locked the island and gave her the bells, and then I flipped the switch once she realized.


----------



## YeungjuCrossing (Dec 6, 2015)

Along with lots of the other posts, I don't like the rude people, the ones who beg for money, and the ones that trap you there. There are some people who will just stand there AFK, which makes me very mad. The first time I joined a club there was some guy standing in one place for 15 minutes, and when he returned, he was saying some awfully rude things to me and then says I can't take a compliment. That person made me so mad, for days even - over a game. That was a WASTE of 60 medals. To anyone on here, please don't do these rude and also INCREDIBLY ANNOYING things.


----------



## pinkpanther8 (Dec 7, 2015)

As far as i played this i once encounter the person who scared away the fish and beetles. He just running around the island but i manage to catch most of it and he didn't really do any harm. Another one is a very nice girl and she invite me to go tour together. most of the time i came across random Japanese players and since the language barrier is strong we basically spam emoticon. Some just simply not talking, island hopper, random player digging hole/cut down the trees. Never yet encounter bell begger or rude people..


----------

